# French life.



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Back ground.Not going to bore people too much with this so.

Thin,bit bigger,thin,a little bit more bigger.Then stopped for seven or so years.

1 year and a few months before i stopped.(8 years or more)

3 years ,nearly fours years ago.(8stone 8lbs.

Started around feb this year training again.

And now,just had long holiday around three and half wks no training...Just picked it up again last week.

I train for two reason,i love it and it's the only way to keep some size on and stop the skinny man coming to get me.

When i stopped years ago i lost 5 stone in 6 months just by not training and easing down on the food in take.

Am 43 years old,training routine and days training 4 to 5 days a week training some times less,depends on how me and my body feels and usually one or two body parts each time.

This is were am at know,taken around 2 months ago or so.

No training today,back tomorrow.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Well decided to do back as it wasn't going to be to hard yet, but trained arms on saturday and biceps as still sore to touch.So that was the reason of me thinking not training back today.

DB pullovers.5 sets

Rack chins just went to bw+15kg 10,10,9.

D.yates style deads.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

nice and easy first time over a month doing these.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good look mate...

Can l ask why the thread name ?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Good look mate...
> 
> Can l ask why the thread name ?


Because he lives in France? :laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your progress , especially as you have given so much encouragement to me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BBK said:


> Because he lives in France? :laugh:


Oh yeah....

Derrrrrrrrrr

Feel free to neg me...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank milky....Cheers Mr G,the last few months been a bit hard, money wise,so eating was not how it should of been.Things are better know,mind you had to have the plumber out to day for the hot water tank(more cost))but that's life.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Simon01 said:


> Looking good mate


Cheers simon,getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Feel free to rep me


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

are you fluent in french mate? i'm doing my a level and always wanted someone to trry and talk to and if it was someone in to BB etc, it would make it a lot more barable!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Speaking nearly fluent as i work only with French people and my wife is French which helps but typing and spelling could look a mess,but i can try mate.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

BBK said:


> Feel free to rep me


Will try for you...My first time.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

nogger said:


> Speaking nearly fluent as i work only with French people and my wife is French which helps but typing and spelling could look a mess,but i can try mate.


yeah quite a few people who live there seem to be able to speak but couldn't write bonjorr (yep, that was meant to be funny :whistling: )

i was thinking of subscribing to a french muscle mag too? any good ones?

merci


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

vous pouvez rep moi si vous voulez, juste parce que im parlant français vous bro


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Dan1234 said:


> yeah quite a few people who live there seem to be able to speak but couldn't write bonjorr (yep, that was meant to be funny :whistling: )
> 
> i was thinking of subscribing to a french muscle mag too? any good ones?
> 
> merci


Tell the truth not brought any bb mags for a long time and the ones i did buy were like flex that were translated into French.

you can try one of the french bb forums but what you will find a lot of the words they use are very hard to translate (goole translator will not work)


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

andy said:


> vous pouvez rep moi si vous voulez, juste parce que im parlant français vous bro


Didn't know rep-ing people was so easy these days.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

breakfast...bowl of oats with home made peach jam mixed it,4 eggs omelette couple of slices bacon,half of melon,couple of apples juiced.

Kids don't have school on wednesdays in france,lucky my job i have every other wednesday off(today.

So will be out seeing friends and pop and see how are little piglet getting on,6 months will be in my freezer.

No training today at the moment.Legs tomorrow or maybe later,still not going to be to hard of a session yet.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

great day yesterday,went to a friend i used to work with,he just brought a house(from family)few paddocks with it plus 2 old houses(structure fine but lots of work)main house not to big or small just needs work inside as there been old people living there,plus another 4 out buildings.And at only 22 years old he's got more then enough time to do the work.

Right training this morning still took it bit easy,next week will start to push a bit more.

Warm up.

Leg ex 5 sets.

squats just parallel.

bar

60-4r

80-5r

100-5r

120-5r

130-12(all easy)

Leg curl 4 sets.

SLDL

60-9

70-10

80-8,10r

Nice steady away will train calves tonight.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Just dive in at home for lunch.

Shoulder of pork,ratatouille and potatoes and carrots.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Just dive in at home for lunch.
> View attachment 63878
> 
> 
> Shoulder of pork,ratatouille and potatoes and carrots.


Looks like you got good weather there to nogger...sun is out in manchester...unfortunately so are the chavs lol ....enjoy your food


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Looks like you got good weather there to nogger...sun is out in manchester...unfortunately so are the chavs lol ....enjoy your food


Yes it's been baking hot again today......No chavs but plenty of sheep..Had a little old man lay down in the shade after the meal(helps the muscle grow.lol.. Back to work and thanks for popping in rob.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

andy said:


> vous pouvez rep moi si vous voulez, juste parce que im parlant français vous bro


Google translate eh :whistling:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Funny you should say that..My friends house which in the far far distance i can see from mine,i asked him to give me the address and which house it was.Anywhere could not understand all the text so i put it in g.translate and it came out as "go left at the sand hide it hide it" luckily got there in the end.

just going to cook some merguez(beef and mouton spicy sausages and have chicken and some thing when the old girl gets in later.

Wonder what Mr G having to night.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Funny you should say that..My friends house which in the far far distance i can see from mine,i asked him to give me the address and which house it was.Anywhere could not understand all the text so i put it in g.translate and it came out as "go left at the sand hide it hide it" luckily got there in the end.
> 
> just going to cook some merguez(beef and mouton spicy sausages and have chicken and some thing when the old girl gets in later.
> 
> Wonder what Mr G having to night.


Mr G is having chilli and rice .... he was also going to have an avocado but they are hard as bullets .....


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

treb92 said:


> Google translate eh :whistling:


correct...probably ended up saying " rep me at the dinner plate if you want a mud wrestle"...

or something equally as bad as google translate is notoriously sh1te.....


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Right morning went like this.Oats and protein blend drink.....40mins later trained chest and biceps.

Decl bb

30kg10

60kg 5

70kg 5

80kg 8

86kg rest pause 14.

inc db.

22kg 8

32kg 7,7

DB flyes 2 sets.

Biceps.

Db preacher curls

12kg 10

14kg 8

20kg 8(last 2 reps little help.

BB standing curls

40kg 9

50kg 8,7

Then did 1 rest pause set of bb wrist curls 30kg 20+ reps and then static hold.

had my pwo meal.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Right morning went like this.Oats and protein blend drink.....40mins later trained chest and biceps.
> 
> Decl bb
> 
> ...


Nice workout nogger...that plate looks very full  ...forearms looking good to mate :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice workout nogger...that plate looks very full  ...forearms looking good to mate :thumb:


Cheers rob,i've got little girl's joint's so gives that illusion....Like my triceps,are really well developed so my arms look bigger then what they are.

When i first started training it was like one day nothing then,where do they come from...that was the days when i stopped trying to be a jockey,but continued to ride and exercise horses....needed to keep at around 10 stone or so max..So i would wear short shelves or vest like the other staff in summer and think nothing about it.

But then one day my boss at the time pull me to one side and said wear a long shelve top because your arms look stupid when your riding.

I have a picture when i was 18 years old, good few years before touching any weight......Arms must be around 10 to 11inch max.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Lucky man..been on hols there a few times..loved the weather and relaxed pace of life the sun seems to give people..more power to you Nogger!! Are you doing anything for your traps?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Lucky man..been on hols there a few times..loved the weather and relaxed pace of life the sun seems to give people..more power to you Nogger!! Are you doing anything for your traps?


Hi mixer yes i do love living here,mind you if i was still in my 20's it would be to quiet,but now with a few more miles on the clock it suits me fine.

Traps i train around 2 times a month,1 time when i do shoulders by them self and the other time with back when i don't have dead lift's in.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Good morning.

Up early oats and protein drink.

Then had to go round friends to feed their live stock(gone to england).

Back then cafe train.

Shoulders and triceps.

Seated side raise(back supported and legs up)3 sets.

Standing partials side raises. 22kg 22r.

Wide grip upright rows.

bar,30,40,44kg 8,8r.

Bent O rear raises

12kg 18.

16kg 12,12

hanging raises(rear delts)

28kg 28r.....straight to 12kg bent over raises to failure.

Triceps.

Rope push down(pull arms apart)5 sets.

Seated 1 arm ex 3 sets.

Seated z.bar ex 2 sets.

v.good and happy.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

I was expecting pics of a continental break fast with glorious sunshine with a view to die for this morning nogger lol ...come on mate get on the case 

Good going on the workout :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Haha eaten breakfast but here's the view from my computer..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Haha eaten breakfast but here's the view from my computer.
> View attachment 64074
> .


Thats a great view nogger ,looks like your miles from anywhere.....fancy a house swap for 1 in manchester?:laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where abouts in France are you mate ?

I have spent a lot of time in France, 2 observations, not many gyms and even less " big " lads who clearly train.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Thats a great view nogger ,looks like your miles from anywhere.....fancy a house swap for 1 in manchester?:laugh:


Tempting rob but no lol.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Where abouts in France are you mate ?
> 
> I have spent a lot of time in France, 2 observations, not many gyms and even less " big " lads who clearly train.


 I live near Camembert(cheese) been living around this part for 7 years not seen one bodybuilder...Big farm lads.....There one gym around 35mins away, pop in had a look around was no one there(maybe the time)...At work they keep getting me to shown them my arms(laugh my ass off)but it keeps me happy....God knows what they would do,if they saw big muscle man.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

back work out,high reps,short rest,medium weight,try to do in 40 mins.

Rack chins

bw-18,12,10(15 to 20 secs between set.

Db pullover super setted with partial wide grip pulldowns.3 sets.

T-bar rows but with a z-bar,so z-bars row....3 set of 20reps.

1 arm BB rows 2 sets around the 14 rep range.

Then 3 min rest.

deadlifts(d.yates style)100kg 15,90kg 10,70kg not sure...this was one set non stop.

Time 41 mins......Felt good,little bit tried.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

News of today.....In my nearest town(wife has a shop there and son school)they have closed part of the town for a few days to film some scene for a movie...will pop in later to be nosey.

trained my calves and grip with the coc griper...Stopped doing these a while back but i don't know why.....Will make sure i add them in 2 times a week.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

See if you can get a part in it 

Mate that coc gripper doesnt sound right at all.... is that something from the bedroom last night? :laugh:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> See if you can get a part in it
> 
> Mate that coc gripper doesnt sound right at all.... is that something from the bedroom last night? :laugh:


My wife went for a part but didn't get it....they made a play few months back and my wife had a part in that....so they decided to make a film...

The coc are  i have the no1 and no2,very good.

years ago(again)my grip was pants for the deadlift these made a real big differents.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

News of today.

Popped down town this morning to buy some horse feed,then after saw the animals with the circus (with my son).

On the way back home dropped in to see my friends who are back from england(i was feeding there live stock)while we were there some other friends arrived and brought some home made cake with them.....Which was very nice.

Trained legs few hours ago...high reps,high pain.

warm up.

Leg ex.short rest between sets.

55kg 20r count to 5 then 20 partials.

50kg 20r 20 partials

45kg 20r 18 p

40kg 20 19p dropped 5kg off 14 partials....dropped 5kg off 14 partials.

somersault squats 30kg 12,15,12.

Squats 60kg 48reps 2 min rest 60kg slow pause squats 12reps

Standing ham curls 1 leg.

20kg 20

25kg 20

27kg 18 then dropped to 20kg to failure.

1 leg sldl 2 sets.

happy and fcuked.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Home baked cake .... yum 

what is a somersault squat ?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good day all round nogger,did your lad enjoy the animals?

And what the f... are somersault squats lol ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hiya mate, dont know if you read my response re car hire but in Nice it was impossible without a credit card, other parts of France may be easier.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Hiya mate, dont know if you read my response re car hire but in Nice it was impossible without a credit card, other parts of France may be easier.


Sorry mate forgot to get back with you on that......Did you have to use public transport....


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Home baked cake .... yum
> 
> what is a somersault squat ?


kXNlrHOXw2s[/MEDIA]]





Not sure if this works as am crap at most things.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Sounds like a good day all round nogger,did your lad enjoy the animals?
> 
> And what the f... are somersault squats lol ?


My boy loved the animals(me too)

If you put this in youtube..somersault squat explained.MOD... he's the man and a great way to show.Sorry never tried to embed a video from youtube...let me know how to do it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nogger said:


> Sorry mate forgot to get back with you on that......Did you have to use public transport....


Yes but it was a euro where ever you went mate..


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yes but it was a euro where ever you went mate..


can't go wrong with that....Would of save a bit in the end and not worry about the car if someone bang it and took off,with out you seeing them.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> My boy loved the animals(me too)
> 
> If you put this in youtube..somersault squat explained.MOD... he's the man and a great way to show.Sorry never tried to embed a video from youtube...let me know how to do it.







To post a video nogger,go to the youtube clip....click on share below the video...right click and copy it.... then if you look at the top of the reply post box back on here you will see some boxes n stuff where the smilies are....the second from the right is videos....click on that then a box will pop up...just paste the video you have copied in there :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheers again for that rob.

Work was easy this morning,so decided to train.

Simple chest + biceps work out.

Dec bb stop push...pins set 2 inch above chest.

bar,30,60,70,80,90kg.

94kg 2

100kg 2

104kg 2.

Inc bb

60kg 6 for the feel.

74kg rest pause 18reps.

Biceps.con's 100 reps.O bar...My bar is 18kg so i add 4kg to it....All you do is try to curl to 100 reps....You can rest but don't put the bar down,always keep it in your hands.(no straps)

22kg 95reps last 5 to 100 were half reps...Last time did these got 82reps also had that good pain in arms for 4 days.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats a mental bicep workout nogger :laugh: good going though mate :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Thats a mental bicep workout nogger :laugh: good going though mate :thumb:


It's one of con's biceps killer...He used to post on here.

It some thing which i will do every 3rd week....quick,simple but a killer.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucky had my son this morning to help me put my socks on....Legs are still very sore and biceps...

Would be training shoulder and tris,but will leave it to tomorrow.

Out tonight,people who put the play on, their way off saying thanks to the cast(wife)should be fun.

Read so much this year on training(probable like most of us) and also have tried different training methods giving them at lease 8 wks each......So from them have taken little bits which i've found beneficial to them........ John meadows shoulder routines....Dc training..rack chins,rest pause,calf routine....Vince Gironda sissy squats.........Added these to Neil hill y3t, change it little to suit me....

Good weekend to all,glad Mr G put his picts up..I will put some up in a months time.....Should be training shoulders and triceps tomorrow.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Con had a bad accident a few months ago,but from what i can gather is recovering pretty well and training again,not how he used to train mind....

Hope you have a great weekend nogger mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> *Lucky had my son this morning to help me put my socks on*....Legs are still very sore and biceps...
> 
> Would be training shoulder and tris,but will leave it to tomorrow.
> 
> ...


What's this? getting your offspring trained up ready to provide your later life care ? :lol:

Enjoy your evening out and smash those weights tomorrow


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> What's this? getting your offspring trained up ready to provide your later life care ? :lol:
> 
> Enjoy your evening out and smash those weights tomorrow


That's my thinking getting used to helping his old dad....then when am ready for the scrap heap,he won't chuck me in the old folks home and let me rot.lol.

Wife already rang me up 3 time about tonight "make sure your tidy,don't dress like a clown" as if i would..she of little faith.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey mate you looked good last night,dont know what your misses was concerned about 

View attachment 64549


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Hey mate you looked good last night,dont know what your misses was concerned about
> 
> View attachment 64549


Those were the days.lol......Good night...Me and my son had something to eat before we left,met my wife there and then i relies it would be a meal as well(can't remember wife telling that)Like the french always a 4 course meal...My little boy wasn't hungry(wife moaning at me "why did you feed him,cost me 10 euros)so i eat his as well to keep the peace.

Anywhere by the dessert time my stomach and trouser were having a fight which cause a big build up of wind...Of which i needed to release every couple of minutes...in my wife's direction...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

By the sound of that post ,someones gonna be in the dog house today :laugh:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Right..Shoulders and triceps done...And it went a little bit like this.

Seated bb press(no back support)

bar,30,40kg-4

50kg-4

60kg-6

64kg-4

60kg-4

50kg-12 failure.

Wide grip upright rows.

bar,30.

40kg-8

50kg-8,8(up 6kg)

Triceps.pre-exhaust

rope push down(arms pull a part)

CGBP

4 sets.

Rope push downs partials(hands together)2 set..failure.

All good....Not so warm today here,so lit the wood burner..getting very comfortable now,need to do some work outside but hoping it's going to rain...to stop me.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

nogger said:


> Squats 60kg 48reps


48 reps!! or, for eight reps?

nice journal anyway mate!

i was hoping somersalt squats were a low squat, with an explode up in to frontflip with bar on your back lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

HJL said:


> 48 reps!! or, for eight reps?
> 
> nice journal anyway mate!
> 
> i was hoping somersalt squats were a low squat, with an explode up in to frontflip with bar on your back lol


48 reps mate..my high rep leg work out...legs next time will be near 150kg around 6 to 10 reps..(just above parallel)

S. squats you do around 5,6 reps then bang they really kick in...very much like the feeling of sissy squats...For me it's like how can this hurt so much with so little weight.

Thanks for popping in mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck mate. subbed. btw, in your op and avi have you got matching undies and t shirt? is it a superhero outfit?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

chilli said:


> good luck mate. subbed. btw, in your op and avi have you got matching undies and t shirt? is it a superhero outfit?


No not a superhero outfit(that would be too much for my wife)but the same material,helps to keep things in their place...need all the help i can get.

Cheers for popping yer head in. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Right..Shoulders and triceps done...And it went a little bit like this.
> 
> Seated bb press(no back support)
> 
> ...


I had a wood burner in Surrey and I miss it , no chance of one up here due to the lack of a chimney ... and you can tell la maison is occupied by English as there is also a kettle .... (The majority of French don't do kettles !)


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Thanks for popping in me.





chilli said:


> good luck mate. subbed. btw, in your op and avi have you got matching undies and t shirt? is it a superhero outfit?


Nogger i like you mate,but am starting to get a little worried how your journals going with these last 2 posts :huh: :laugh:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I had a wood burner in Surrey and I miss it , no chance of one up here due to the lack of a chimney ... and you can tell la maison is occupied by English as there is also a kettle .... (The majority of French don't do kettles !)


Fill me kettle when the burners on.. so there always hot water for my cup of tea..Won't be to long before the casserole pot comes out,slowly cooking on top...with a few big potatoes wrapped in foil chunk in....


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nogger i like you mate,but am starting to get a little worried how your journals going with these last 2 posts :huh: :laugh:


I've just read that,amazing how 1 word can change things.....think i better just change it...do you think hjl will take his like away.pmsl.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> I've just read that,amazing how 1 word can change things.....think i better just change it...do you think hjl will take his like away.pmsl.


He might mate..but you will still have the rep saying ,anytime :laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Fill me kettle when the burners on.. so there always hot water for my cup of tea..Won't be to long before the casserole pot comes out,slowly cooking on top...with a few big potatoes wrapped in foil chunk in....


I can almost smell the casserole Grrrrr .... :lol:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I can almost smell the casserole Grrrrr .... :lol:


Went down v.well..bit left for lunch tomorrow.....What did you get your chops round tonight..


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Went down v.well..bit left for lunch tomorrow.....What did you get your chops round tonight..


homemade fish pie ... except I used sliced potatoes as the topping rather than mash because I only had new potatoes in the fridge and they didn't really cook properly which was a bit of a disappointment ... but after a long weekend of decorating I couldn't really care ...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Back trained early today.

rack chins.

Bw,10kg+,20kg+ 17reps rest pause.

Z-bar rows..3 x sets.

Deads(d.yates style)

60kg 10

80kg 4

100kg 4

120kg 4

134kg 6

Then was meant to do some traps and calves but got side tracked.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Quick fly by....legs trained...simple day.

Leg ex....20,40,60kg 15.

squats.

bar,60,80,100kg 4

120kg 4

134kg 2

142kg 5.(had a few left in)

Squats close stance.

80kg 12

100kg 10.

squats wide stance.

80kg 10,10,10.

Standing one leg curl .

20kg 12

25kg 10

30kg 10.

All good.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

qu'est ce sont les mots francaise pour 'reps/repetitions' et 'sets?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Am French but ermmm dont live in France :whistling:


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> Am French but ermmm dont live in France :whistling:


would you be able to answer my last question then mate??


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> would you be able to answer my last question then mate??


Opssss missed that sozy maty lol

"repetition" so same as english and "set" again same as english


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Dan1234 said:


> qu'est ce sont les mots francaise pour 'reps/repetitions' et 'sets?


Repetitions you can say repeter and for sets you can say encore une fais.... Don't think there a direct translate, if you put repetitions in g.translate will come out the same.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

DSLondon said:


> Am French but ermmm dont live in France :whistling:


don't worry about it....am sure the english like you. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

nogger said:


> Repetitions you can say repeter and for sets you can say encore une fais.... Don't think there a direct translate, if you put repetitions in g.translate will come out the same.


 :confused1: mate I gave him the translation. No difference.



nogger said:


> don't worry about it....am sure the english like you. :whistling:


British girls love me :whistling:

Dont care about the dudes to be honest lol Am straight all the way here


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

nogger said:


> Repetitions you can say repeter and for sets you can say encore une fais.... Don't think there a direct translate, if you put repetitions in g.translate will come out the same.


thanks mate..

so at a gym.. would it be right to say (to a stranger)

combien de plus encore une fais? hmm hard one?

as-tu beaucoup plus d'encore une fais? hmm


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> thanks mate..
> 
> so at a gym.. would it be right to say (to a stranger)
> 
> ...


lol This is *aggravating me.*

Mate u asked me to help u out and u follow some wrong advices from someone who has *NO* clues what the french language is all about ?

Are u being serious :confused1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

DSLondon said:


> lol This is *aggravating me.*
> 
> Mate u asked me to help u out and u follow some wrong advices from someone who has *NO* clues what the french language is all about ?
> 
> Are u being serious :confused1:


Dan just would like some help with french....maybe you can help him a little.

Put words into sentences about training and that.....cheers if you can.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

I can help him if he's willing to listen to me 

*Dan pm me!*


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Right to days training.

Chest,shoulders and calves.

Dec bb.

30,40,60,70,80kg 4.

90kg 4

94kg 5.

Incl wide grip 60kg 8.

76kg 15 reps....rest pause.

Shoulders

seated side raise.(legs up and back support)

3 sets.

Standing partial side raise.

22kg 15

24kg 16.

bent over rear raises.

16kg 20,18.

Barbell calf raises.3 sets..last set was rest pause.

not bad felt bit tried today.

eating so far today.

first thing this morning,oats(in bowl) and protein drink.

Then some salmon about 1.30mins later.

After training Chips,tilapia and avocado with some vinaigre de vin rouge splashed on top.

Bit later will be chicken casserole x2.....with a protein drink bed time.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

next week is very busy for me it's the deauville yearlings sale..so no training for 5 days for sure...later today will do arms and on sunday back.then 5 days busy and legs next saturday, is the plan of action...Hope it's not going to be raining every day as usual.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> next week is very busy for me it's the deauville yearlings sale..so no training for 5 days for sure...later today will do arms and on sunday back.then 5 days busy and legs next saturday, is the plan of action...Hope it's not going to be raining every day as usual.


Having just googled it,its something horsey,hope all goes well with it nogger


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Having just googled it,its something horsey,hope all goes well with it nogger


Arqana live sale.....This shows the sales when they start(very boring)if you don't like horses......But its fanny heaven with the women,not as good as in august when it's hot..Few years ago we were selling v.nice horse(run the racing and sales same days)so these people came up to view the horse(been drinking at the races)they are very rich and the bloke had this women with him(not fit,sunning)so she starts to stoke the horse "i love him" then starts kissing the horse,then getting more excited "i want him i want him" she was rubbing herself(tits)all over the horses head and neck...

Am stood there holding this horse,turn around look at the girls and guys i work with,their mouths are wide open..not believing what they are seeing...then turn and look at the bloke and other people he's with....And he said to her"yes darling i will buy it for you but stop, that poor lad going to come in his pants" so funny..wow she was amazing.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

arms trained 3 exercises for each and super-setted all.

Standing hammer curls with rope pushdowns 3 sets around 12 to 15 reps each.

One Db preacher curls with 1 arm push downs.3 sets each 12 reps.

standing bb curl with bench dips... did 3 sets for biceps working up to 50kg, then last set drop to 40kg( with 3 sec on neg) 9 reps then drop to 30kg pump out to failure..

with bench dips 3 sets with 10 kg on lap 15,15,12reps then dropped weight continued to failure.

v.good.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

trained this morning,but been very busy since....It's been the annual fate in our local town,so been there most of the day..

And cooked a few days meals after training....As i will be getting late for the next 4 days..so last thing i need to do is cook.

Did back this morning.

Db pullovers 16,22,26kg 12r.

Close pulldowns 4 sets

Partial wide grip pulldowns...3 rest pause set.

1arm db stop row 4 sets.

bb bor 3 sets..

V.good...so no training till friday or saturday...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Back after a busy old week....Hit legs little while ago.

Was going to train this morning but felt tried.

Warm up.

Leg ex.

40kg 15

50kg 15

60kg 15

65kg 15.

squats

bar

60kg 5

80kg 4

100kg 4

120kg 2 (felt very light)

140kg 8 (from the first rep had the shakes,never had it that bad or ever come to think off it.

130kg 8 was ok but not 100%...think the week has just caught up with me.

front squats=were **** so fvcked them off.

Then did 2 sets of,not sure of the name.....like 1 leg squat thing.

1 leg standing ham curl.

20kg,30kg12,15r.

Then to finish did 1 leg at time lunges..which was 2 non stop sets.

Apart from squats...am happy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good trainig going on mate..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

How did the week go nogger?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> How did the week go nogger?


Sale wise was ok......We had 11 horses to sell..couple made in the 80,000euros,which was better then we thought..

But then some you think would make more,made less......And the worst one went for 1,000euros....which was very bad as the covering cost was 12,000euros...so big loss.

The day went like....start 6.30 morning and finish around 9.30 at night....All day you are in and out of the boxes showing the yearlings,walking up and down....starts to calm down around 4.00 that is when the sale starts and then finishes at 10.00 at night......so four days the same...

Did enough cardio(walking)to last me the year..


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Good trainig going on mate..


Cheers Milky,nice to see you've started again...hope you don't get any setbacks again..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How is the weather over there mate ?

I find this a big factor in your mindset TBH...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> How is the weather over there mate ?
> 
> I find this a big factor in your mindset TBH...


Sunny but very windy today......... been Cold in the morning but sunny and warmer in afternoon....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would love to live in Nice, bike along the seafront in the morining etc... l thnk a warmer climate helps a lot with diet and training.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> I would love to live in Nice, bike along the seafront in the morining etc... l thnk a warmer climate helps a lot with diet and training.


Yes i agree with you there.....My wife dad lives down the south...When you wake up and it's sunny and warm,you just feel more motivated...We live in the Normandy area(same weather as england but a bit warmer) because there lots of work for me(horses)..But i think not in the long distance future will move further down...Get the best out of both worlds......Not to baking hot and not to cold either.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Chest,shoulders and triceps trained.

Warm up.

Decl bb.

Bar,40,60,70,80kg 4.

90kg Restpause 7+4(80kg)5=16reps.

Seated bb press(no back support)

20,40,50,58kg restpause 16reps.

Triceps..bench dips.

body weight,+10kg 12.

+15kg restpause 25reps.

nice simple,did the job..

Starting to add 2 home made high cal shakes....Oats,fromage blanc,evoo,1 scoop whey protein....milk...around 800cal a go..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Sale wise was ok......We had 11 horses to sell..couple made in the 80,000euros,which was better then we thought..
> 
> But then some you think would make more,made less......And the worst one went for 1,000euros....which was very bad as the covering cost was 12,000euros...so big loss.
> 
> ...


So all in all a good week then,long and tiring but good....No dirty housewifes this time mate haha?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nogger said:


> Yes i agree with you there.....My wife dad lives down the south...When you wake up and it's sunny and warm,you just feel more motivated...We live in the Normandy area(same weather as england but a bit warmer) because there lots of work for me(horses)..But i think not in the long distance future will move further down...Get the best out of both worlds......Not to baking hot and not to cold either.


It's lovely down there. My father in law lives in the south so I spend a fair bit of time there. Love it.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> So all in all a good week then,long and tiring but good....No dirty housewifes this time mate haha?


I stayed in a hotel wednesday(save me driving back home each night)that was a very good night,with my boss and people i work with....loads of food and drink,not a penny out of my pocket....And the views were very pleasant...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

chilli said:


> It's lovely down there. My father in law lives in the south so I spend a fair bit of time there. Love it.


His he near the sea or country side......i love just sitting out late at night,with a little drink just chilling...

This is the view i took when we we've there in spetember from his house.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> His he near the sea or country side......i love just sitting out late at night,with a little drink just chilling...
> 
> View attachment 66104
> This is the view i took when we we've there in spetember from his house.


Stunning mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nogger said:


> His he near the sea or country side......i love just sitting out late at night,with a little drink just chilling...
> 
> View attachment 66104
> This is the view i took when we we've there in spetember from his house.


He's in the foothills of the Pyrenees now, overlooking a beautiful valley. Before that he lived in the seaside town of collioure. Lovely part of the world.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained.

Biceps,forearms,calves,hams and quads.Dc route.

biceps.

BB standing curl.

b,30,40,50kg-18 restpause.

BB wrist curl 1 set 30kg-20reps.

Calves high block.

15kg weight in back pack...holding at the top,slowly down,hold...many as i could then straight to partials.

Hams.

sldl...60,70,80kg-11reps...straight to lying ham curl 25kg partials reps 29.

Quads to the floor(more slower then usual)

b,30,60,80,90-8,100-4(doing ham first,you can feel how much they usual do)100kg is quite easy for me but pre-exhaust hams first makes a big different.

Somersault squats 40kg-14reps quads were gone.

great work out..


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Chest,shoulders,tri and back trained.

Chest.

Wide grip inc bb.

b,40,60-4

70kg-4

76kg-17 restpause(up to 2reps).

Wide grip upright rows.

b,30,40,50kg-20 restpause(8,8 last time)

tri..cgbp.

40,50,60kg-21 restpause.

back.

rackchins.

bodyweight,+10-4r

+15kg-3

+22kg-16 restpause(up 2kg)

bor.

60,70,80kg-10......74kg-8.

very good.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello mate,you back into it now after last week? keep going buddy


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

All is good thanks rob....Had a little run though with my training diary and decided i need more days between training to recover(natural and active job)even though i don't feel tried,the tape measurement tell other wise.....Do need to keep getting in all my food day in day out(main thing)got one of them cals counter on my phone now,which is a handy neat thing...And decider to train the 2 day spilt 3 times a week with the dc style way....which i had a little play earlier this year with but using higher rest pause rep(15 and 20)which is better my age with the joints...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice weekend just had.....few drinks,nice meal with good friends.

been warm and sunny today,looks like the grass will need one more cut before winter..

trained biceps,forearms,calves and legs.

Biceps.

Standing Db curls.

12,14,16,19kg 19..rest.p

hammer curls.

14kg-21r

calves.

BB raises..60,80,100kg-10(slow and good stretch)

110kg partials 35reps 1 rest pause.

hams...1 leg standing curl.

20,25,29kg 28 rest.p (to light)

Squats(just above parallel.

b,40,60,80,100kg-3

120kg-3

140kg-4

144kg-5.

Leg ex.

55kg 49reps..

Very good..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats some reps for Leg ext`s Nogger cant believe you didnt get 50 :laugh: ... send some of that sun over to manchester mate please lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

There might of been one more rep in me....but would of only been around 3 inch movement.lol..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Someone said the other day if you think there is 1 more rep in you then there`s probably 2 lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

bank holiday here today,not sure if it's the same in england........My little boy back today( been at french gran.....so need to get some house cleaning and some food on the stove.....

Raining today Rob,rest of week should be sunny.....but am sure that snow not to far away...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> bank holiday here today,not sure if it's the same in england........My little boy back today( been at french gran.....so need to get some house cleaning and some food on the stove.....
> 
> Raining today Rob,rest of week should be sunny.....but am sure that snow not to far away...


Normal day here today mate,although the sun is out.....dont start with talk of snow...i hate that sh1t lol give me sunshine all year round mate lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Was at it again today.

chest,shoulders,triceps and back.

Chest.

Decl bb work up to 92kg rest pause 16.(last 4 were at 84kg.....2kg up.

Shoulders.

Seated bb press(no back support)58kg-17 rest pause.....up 1 rep but stay the same weight though the rest pause.

Skull 36kg-30+ .rest pause...great pump but to light..

back.

wide grip pulldowns.

Deadlift(D.yates style)

140kg-6

120kg-8.

happy days...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nogger said:


> Was at it again today.
> 
> chest,shoulders,triceps and back.
> 
> ...


nice workout!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheers chilli.

Biceps and legs.

BB curl(3/4 reps)44kg-18 rest pause.

Z-curl preacher curl.

18kg-54 reps.

Calves.high reps short rest(boring to put down.

Legs.

leg ex.

3 sets around 30 reps..

5 sets 1 leg 20kg non stop.

Not sure of name..DB squats wide.

3 set around 25 to 30 reps.

Zercher squats..50kg-12,12,16..

Good little workout....

About 40min later had a load of wood delivered(wood burner)so started to stack that,then had a phone call from school to tell me my son was ill and that i need to pick him up.....got back,settled him down,then finished stacking wood....so a nice quiet afternoon,was not to be...also messed up a couple of meals...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hows your son Nogger hope he`s alright mate 

Good little workout to :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Had the runs bad,also bit of a cold.....medicine for the runs and cold,seems ok in himself....Glad it's the weekend,so hopefully back to school monday.

Thanks for asking....And am loving training this way, 3 times a week..bodyparts get hit 2 times a week.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Had the runs bad,also bit of a cold.....medicine for the runs and cold,seems ok in himself....Glad it's the weekend,so hopefully back to school monday.
> 
> Thanks for asking....And am loving training this way, 3 times a week..bodyparts get hit 2 times a week.


Good to hear he ok...i like your concern for him ,hoping he back at school monday :laugh:  have a nice weekend pal


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Good to hear he ok...i like your concern for him ,hoping he back at school monday :laugh:  have a nice weekend pal


Cheers mate.....You too.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Chest,shoulders,triceps and back.

Inc wide grip bb.

(76kg-17...last time).

78kg-18 rest pause...hello.

Shoulders..Partial side raises.

12kg,22kg,26kg-32 rest pause.

Triceps....did high rep set of rope pushdowns to failure(plus partials)straight to Close g bench p.

cgbp.

(60kg-21 last time)40kg,50kg,62kg-34 rest pause....bit of a jump.

back.

Db pullovers...12,22,26kg-10.

Close grip p.down.

54kg-31 rest pause.

1 arm Db stop row.

22,32kg-6,42kg-7....32kg-10.

great workout...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hows your lad doing?? looks like the workouts are going well mate...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great going Nogger,enjoying the workout is always good aint it ,weather dropped here now frost n all that in the morning...hope you got it better buddy


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> hows your lad doing?? looks like the workouts are going well mate...


He's fine back to school today,thanks GP..Workouts are going great,i think just the 3 times a week with more rest, seems to be working well for me at the moment.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Great going Nogger,enjoying the workout is always good aint it ,weather dropped here now frost n all that in the morning...hope you got it better buddy


Getting cooler now,misted type rain,not much sun last few days......Which is a shame as i need to cut the wood up to small size for the wood burner...got some left,but need to fill the shed back up before the snow....(come rob you love the snow,really..lol

Really enjoying the workouts,when things are moving how they should.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good stuff re your boy mate...

yeah I get a nice rate of progression with the 3x a week training... will be changing after next comp (unless the raw comp is close enough that I can just keep going till that one) to a different style I think... prob 5x5 style again...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Getting cooler now,misted type rain,not much sun last few days......Which is a shame as i need to cut the wood up to small size for the wood burner...got some left,but need to fill the shed back up before the snow....(come rob you love the snow,really..lol
> 
> Really enjoying the workouts,when things are moving how they should.


Yep me and snow get on like a house on fire lol i hate that fcuking stuff.... ok at the chillfactor when i ski there every now n then lol but apart from that no fcking thanks :laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Getting cooler now,misted type rain,not much sun last few days......Which is a shame as i need to cut the wood up to small size for the wood burner...got some left,but need to fill the shed back up before the snow....(come rob you love the snow,really..lol
> 
> Really enjoying the workouts,when things are moving how they should.


We've had very foggy mornings clearing up to very sunny days , but cold with sharp frosts over the weekend. No wood chopping for me though , all electric !


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> good stuff re your boy mate...
> 
> yeah I get a nice rate of progression with the 3x a week training... will be changing after next comp (unless the raw comp is close enough that I can just keep going till that one) to a different style I think... prob 5x5 style again...


The 5x5 as served you well,the amount of weight you've put on that bar this year....

Start of January i will do a strength routine....About 9 years ago in a gym a guy, who became a friend(was a javelin thrower,later weightlifter..

We got talking about strength training and(keep the story short)give me this piece of paper with numbers on it...explained what i needed to do and said this is the best strength program you can follow.

Which a little bit later i did for 6 months and so simple but worked so well for strength training.

Lucky for me when i started training again this year.....in my training bag, was this starting to fall a bit piece of paper,which i scanned and made a few copies.

Am not sure of the name of the training program but you might know it..

will add next time for you to look over..


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> We've had very foggy mornings clearing up to very sunny days , but cold with sharp frosts over the weekend. No wood chopping for me though , all electric !


This is my little baby...but do need to get my chopper out to splint some wood,to start the fire(smaller bits).



cherry tree which was rotten in the middle....was this February on the land.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

^ is that a 066 with a 26inch bar?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

laurie g said:


> ^ is that a 066 with a 26inch bar?


It's a stihl ms 250 with a 18 inch bar......Great power and light for what i need.....Got some big boys at work.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nogger said:


> The 5x5 as served you well,the amount of weight you've put on that bar this year....
> 
> Start of January i will do a strength routine....About 9 years ago in a gym a guy, who became a friend(was a javelin thrower,later weightlifter..
> 
> ...


certainly loving the strength training, had some great comments off people who are in the know re how its affecting me in terms of strength but also body composition... one chap told me he hated me cos I had slimmed down while bulking up lol... looking forward to reading about that program mate... always willing to add to the ar$enal..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nogger said:


> The 5x5 as served you well,the amount of weight you've put on that bar this year....
> 
> Start of January i will do a strength routine....About 9 years ago in a gym a guy, who became a friend(was a javelin thrower,later weightlifter..
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing that routine nogger


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

chilli said:


> Look forward to seeing that routine nogger


Will add it tomorrow with my training....have bit more time to explain...

Basically what i like about it..once you've worked out your 1rm you just follow the numbers(weight) you need to lift,very simple.

2 workouts a week...squat,bench and deadlift....i never did it for the deadlift only for the squat and bench as they were very weak compared to my deadlift at the time.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Biceps,forearms and legs.

Standing bb curl.

52kg-17 rest pause.

BB wrist curls.(resting bar on knees.

30,38kg-18.

No calves(still little tender)

hams.

SLDL.

82kg-28 rest pause(will up a little in weight next time.

Squats(just above parallel.

b,60,80,100kg.

110kg-2

130kg-2.

144kg-7(up to 2 reps.

Squats atg 84kg-24(felt that baby..

Good....

Here the strength training program i have.....



I can give an example....It's a bit clearer on the paper(numbers)then the scan,some are a bit hard to make out.

Only goes up to 159kg 1rm....but it not hard to work out the % numbers,when you pass that...

The failure on workout 5 ,works as.......1rm 130kg....118kg for as many reps as you can....only 1 rep(should not happen,but sometimes people work out there 1rm to high)

Go down a level...back to start with 127kg now being your 1rm...

2-4 reps keep on the same level.

5+ go up a level....which means go back to the start with 132kg now being your 1rm.

I am going to start this program in January...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I read somewhere you can downlaod a spreadsheet with the calculations already coded so you can just plug in your current stats and it will work out the programme for you ... I'm looking at 5x5 after Christmas too , as I like compound exercises and something that is fairly simple to follow (and remember!)


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Whats the number in the first column nogger if you look at the bottom line it says 159 is that the 1rm that you build up to,so by workout C on week 2 he has gone past the original 159 to 164 ? or am i lost lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ignore my above post think ive sussed what you mean now lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Back at it today.....had friday off,had more important things to do then eat and train..

Decl bb press.

94kg-7-90kg-7 restpause..up 2kg.

Wide bb upright rows.

52kg-27 rest pause....up 2kg...more weight next time to light.

Bench dips

20kg-24 r.pause...up 5kg

rack chins.

24kg-18 r.pause...up 2kg.

BOR.

84kg-8.

60kg-14....

great workout...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Back at it today.....*had friday off,had more important things to do then eat and train..*
> 
> Decl bb press.
> 
> ...


Blasphemy nogger :laugh: only joking bud

Hope alls well with you mate....enjoying your workout to sounds good :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Blasphemy nogger :laugh: only joking bud
> 
> Hope alls well with you mate....enjoying your workout to sounds good :thumb:


 I know your only joking rob,Workouts are going well......My old pony(34 years old)decided that thrusday was his day to die,so i spent most of that day and friday putting him on a dip and other things trying to save his life......But some times as hard as you try, you can't change fate and saturday morning had him put to sleep..

But then trained today,give myself a good talking too.....and it was a great workout.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> I know your only joking rob,Workouts are going well......My old pony(34 years old)decided that thrusday was his day to die,so i spent most of that day and friday putting him on a dip and other things trying to save his life......But some times as hard as you try, you can't change fate and saturday morning had him put to sleep..
> 
> But then trained today,give myself a good talking too.....and it was a great workout.


Aw mate sorry to hear that,me n my big mouth .....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> I know your only joking rob,Workouts are going well......My old pony(34 years old)decided that thrusday was his day to die,so i spent most of that day and friday putting him on a dip and other things trying to save his life......But some times as hard as you try, you can't change fate and saturday morning had him put to sleep..
> 
> But then trained today,give myself a good talking too.....and it was a great workout.


Sorry to read about your old pony Nog , animals become part of the family and there is always a gap when they are gone.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Sorry to read about your old pony Nog , animals become part of the family and there is always a gap when they are gone.


Yes you are right Mr G...my dog nog(my nickname)died a few months ago,that was a hard one to get over,and then this old boy..


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Lovely sunny warm day....had are first frost tuesday morning,windscreen was frozen....

Biceps and legs trained.

Standing db curl.

18kg-21 restpause.

calves..bb raises.

Hams.

1 leg standing curl.

(29kg-28)30kg-38 restpause...kg up and a good few reps.

zercher squats.

worked up to 80kg-6.

leg ex.

(55kg-49 last time)55kg-59...felt good.

All good and happy...have a couple of photo to put up,but they look not so good..


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good work by the looks ofd those photos... cold here and all though very clear , expecting a sharp frost tonight ......


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking ok to me nogger,legs coming on .....not to sure donkey approves in the first pic though mate,he giving you a funny look :laugh:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Looking ok to me nogger,legs coming on .....not to sure donkey approves in the first pic though mate,he giving you a funny look :laugh:


Wife's got a bad back,so the donkey knows he's getting tonight..lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

New test run program..(not mine,but change a little to suit me)

Bench bb flat.

90kg-8 sets-2 reps.

Bor.

84kg-8 sets-2 reps.

Back to flat bench.

70kg-6,6,6.

Back to BOR.

64kg-6,6,6.

CGBP.

64kg-21(i think)rest pause.

Good....Still going to train 3xweek.

Change because starting to get cold in my garage(last couple of weeks) and no way am i putting any heating in there just to train.

And with this more of a strength routine,not high reps or to failure(will not be sweating as much,as i could start to feel the sweat getting cold as i moved to my next exercise to warm up...Not sure any one understands what am trying to say..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

I understand what your saying nogger,my solutions mate

1.Not sweating enough= not training hard enough

2.Getting cold between sets= not training hard enough

See the link? :laugh: Joking mate,cant you stick another sweatshirt on or something while training?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck mate! And well done in getting back into it...I know if i find hard enough when I've only had a week off, lol!! Subbed :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> I understand what your saying nogger,my solutions mate
> 
> 1.Not sweating enough= not training hard enough
> 
> ...


Rob i had on today was....long johns,tracksuit bottoms,one of them tight tops...thermal long sleeves,jumper,hoodie..little sweat just right..

Really should get some fuel for the heater in the cave but am a tight ass.

3 months time if i've not put any weight on the bar or size on,i will come back to this post,as that is where i went wrong.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Good luck mate! And well done in getting back into it...I know if i find hard enough when I've only had a week off, lol!! Subbed :thumb:


Cheers lee,like the back shot. :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> Cheers lee,like the back shot. :thumbup1:


Thanks dude  ...it makes me look deceivingly bigger than I am :lol:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Thought i would put up my training routine for anyone to look at..

Wo-1.

Flat bb bench press.

bent over rows.

Cgbp.

wo-2.

Squat.

standing press.

standing db curl.

wo-3.

bench bb flat.

deadlift.

chins(rack).

wo-4.

squat.

lying hams.

good mornings.

train 3 times a week....usually monday,wednesday and friday.

chest and legs are trained 2 x week,the rest around once every 9 days..

Not sure how many people have read anything on Doug hepburn as i am applying some of his methods..

Picture of the day.....This morning just fed my horse,looks like this most days now it's getting cooler.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Loving the picture mate,its not cold at all here yet which suits me down to the ground lol im hoping for a xmas time heatwave :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks a nice routine Nogger. I am liking the look of that:thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Loving the picture mate,its not cold at all here yet which suits me down to the ground lol im hoping for a xmas time heatwave :laugh:


warm and sunny now,well warm in the sun but cold out of it.......There can only be a white xmas rob. :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> warm and sunny now,well warm in the sun but cold out of it.......*There can only be a white xmas rob*. :whistling:


Ive no problem with a white xmas mate ..................................................... as long as its not where i live ,hate snow ,give me sunshine all year round :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Looks a nice routine Nogger. I am liking the look of that:thumbup1:


Cheers mingster,add around 10lbs of weight(a month) to the basic lifts so in 6 months should look good...i hope.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Routine looks fine mate  ...and yeah, I agree that pic is great...some mist there, lol!!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Routine looks fine mate  ...and yeah, I agree that pic is great...some mist there, lol!!


Just glad we live higher up and not in the valley.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> Just glad we live higher up and not in the valley.


Haha, yeah...you picked a good place mate!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Right finally got time to write this up..

squats..142kg-2,2,2,2,2,..(then got called away for 15 mins)...2..should of done 8 sets,but the time.

standing press.

58kg-2,2,2,2.

squats.

122kg-6,6,6.

Standing press.

40kg-6,6,6.

Standing db curl.

(19kg-18..restpause last time)

wanted to go up to 20kg...but only had the weight to go up to 22kg....did 4 reps,any more would of been throwing it up.

Back to 19kg rest pause....can't remember how many i got..

good going ,bit of a pain having to stop while doing the squats.

need to pick up some protein powder this week,so will pick up some more little weights as well.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Seems all went well part from the little break,nice one buddy


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice squating there bud!!...and 15min break, lol!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hate taking a break or being forced to take a break mid training... I dont tend to talk much to anyone during training but after cant shut me up... think a few people are surprised when they see me during as I look like a right grumpy barsteward... course most think I look like that anyway


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Seems all went well part from the little break,nice one buddy


Bit longer then i would of liked. 



lee85 said:


> Nice squating there bud!!...and 15min break, lol!!


Cheers mate.



Greyphantom said:


> hate taking a break or being forced to take a break mid training... I dont tend to talk much to anyone during training but after cant shut me up... think a few people are surprised when they see me during as I look like a right grumpy barsteward... course most think I look like that anyway


Haha......it's was my wife,she has no idea when am training i need to be left a lone...bless her(in a kind way) :death:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nogger said:


> Haha......it's was my wife,she has no idea when am training i need to be left a lone...bless her(in a kind way) :death:


lmao... hey I married her sister, I didnt know we were in laws   (and funnily enough my mrs works for a french company...) she was very much the same till she saw my first comp then she changed and makes me train now


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> lmao... hey I married her sister, I didnt know we were in laws   (and funnily enough my mrs works for a french company...) she was very much the same till she saw my first comp then she changed and makes me train now


That made me laugh...Am still at the no support from my wife.....things she has said...you must be gay,i thought you were strong(any time i pick something up)... what do you do down there....and yesterday "come on then lets have a look at your muscle,suppose i should once a year"...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nogger said:


> That made me laugh...Am still at the no support from my wife.....things she has said...you must be gay,i thought you were strong(any time i pick something up)... what do you do down there....and yesterday "come on then lets have a look at your muscle,suppose i should once a year"...


mate that is scary sh1t right there... sounds sooooo much like my wife its not funny... not till I ripped her a good one (meaning argument) and told her to support or shut up that she shut up then came to my first lifting comp and after this (esp since I got an invite to the worlds) she has become more supportive... I am not talking cheer leaders outfits yet (mores the pity) but at least the hassle is less... still get the same comments though mate... lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> That made me laugh...Am still at the no support from my wife.....things she has said...you must be gay,i thought you were strong(any time i pick something up)... what do you do down there....and yesterday "come on then lets have a look at your muscle,suppose i should once a year"...


 :lol:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> mate that is scary sh1t right there... sounds sooooo much like my wife its not funny... not till I ripped her a good one (meaning argument) and told her to support or shut up that she shut up then came to my first lifting comp and after this (esp since I got an invite to the worlds) she has become more supportive... I am not talking cheer leaders outfits yet (mores the pity) but at least the hassle is less... still get the same comments though mate... lol


nearly had some support years ago from her,that's when i started on the powerlifting routine...Look at the size of your back and stop training your legs their getting to big...then i said babe am going to start getting serious with my training,would like to do powerlifting comp "what do you think"...she said "do what you like i don't care..

Funny just looking back at some photo's realized the ones i put on my first page were not a few months later when i stopped training but a year earlier,has me and my wife were not married...wonder why i looked bigger in my wedding pictures..

Need to find some now of when i stopped training as i was an stone heavier then in my first page photo's(can't believe i made that mistake....what a tool.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice and warm again today..

bench flat.

90kg-2,2,2,2,3,3.

Deadlifts.

140kg-2,2,2,2.

Bench flat.

70kg-7,7,7.

Deadlifts.

120kg-6,6,6.

should of been chins but short on time.

great workout,first time doing deads off the floor,been doing them like D.yates style....have been doing 144kg for reps but forgot how much harder it is doing them from the floor,shocked me to tell the truth i thought 140kg would of been a lot easier(have done a fair bit of weight years ago.

bench was good soon as i go up to 6 sets of 3 then go up 10 lbs and back to 6 sets of 2,should be doing 8 sets but the workouts are taking a lot longer then i thought..Once the lighter set goes up to 3 sets of 8 will go up 5 lbs,then back down to 3 sets of 6......same style with squats.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol! It's better from the floor anyway mate. well done and thats some good weight your pulling there!!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Lol! It's better from the floor anyway mate. well done and thats some good weight your pulling there!!


Been kidding myself doing like that was just as hard....that number will be going up soon...i hope. :scared:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

full rep stuff is best imho... all the other fancy stuff is for when youre lifting for comps etc imho... and some of it isnt suitable for some lifters either... but thats a whole other ball of wax... nice lifting mate...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> Been kidding myself doing like that was just as hard....that number will be going up soon...i hope. :scared:


I have no doubts mate...you seem more determined in life than you ever been :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> full rep stuff is best imho... all the other fancy stuff is for when youre lifting for comps etc imho... and some of it isnt suitable for some lifters either... but thats a whole other ball of wax... nice lifting mate...


Cheers GP..



lee85 said:


> I have no doubts mate...you seem more determined in life than you ever been :thumb:


Thanks mate....I am,reading peoples journals gives me a big push....that's like a drug to me..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Another one who is getting some great consistent workouts lately,keep going mate :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah mate the journals here are great and you get good inspiration of them...definatly like a drug, you just can't stay away :lol:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Another one who is getting some great consistent workouts lately,keep going mate :thumb:


Thanks rob.



lee85 said:


> Yeah mate the journals here are great and you get good inspiration of them...definatly like a drug, you just can't stay away :lol:


I need my fixes daily..lol.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Crap old weather today,foggy and cold..

Trained.

squats.

142kg-2,2,2,2,3,3...up in reps.

lying hams.

30kg-4,4,4,4...started light with these.

squats.

122kg-6,7,7...up in reps.

lying hams.

25kg-6,6,6.

good morning.

40kg-5,5,5,5.....first time doing these for a while,nice and easy to start with.

V good....the second lot of squats, last two sets felt them..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice weight there dude. Question - good morning?? :confused1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Nice weight there dude. Question - good morning?? :confused1:


http://ditillo2.blogspot.com/2009/03/good-morning-roy-j-ebner.html

Help this works..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> http://ditillo2.blogspot.com/2009/03/good-morning-roy-j-ebner.html
> 
> Help this works..


Ah, got it dude  ...looks not to bad, but being careful and alert would probably be best...maybe not a morning excersice like the title would suggest, lol ...Nice mate :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Just getting dinner on the go,well the second one...roast rump beef and potatoes,green runner beans which you can't see.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Ah, got it dude  ...looks not to bad, but being careful and alert would probably be best...maybe not a morning excersice like the title would suggest, lol ...Nice mate :thumb:


Nice tug on the old todger with the wife's hand while she is a sleep(no chance when she's a wake)is my fav morning exercise.lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Right out the ball park mate :lol: :lol: ... you've got a handy sleeping wife :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate thats just wrong !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

just lie on your left arm until it goes to sleep, then use that. It feels like someone else is doing it.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

chilli said:


> just lie on your left arm until it goes to sleep, then use that. It feels like someone else is doing it.


I've heard this,but i know when my leg goes to sleep and i try to walk i can't for a while,so how can my arm work when it's a sleep...even if i use my other hand to help, still would not be able to grip.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Quite a conundrum you have there...stick to the wifes hand you creepy man :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained.

bench flat bb.

90kg-2,2,2,3,3,3....up in reps.

BOR.

86kg-2,2,2,2,2,2....up 2kg.

Bench flat bb.

70kg-8,8,8....reach max reps up in weight next time.

BOR.

66kg-6,6,6......up 2kg.

CGBP.

66kg..restpause,drop sets......up 2kg.

very good.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hows things Nogger all good i hope :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice, so you up'd the weight today bro? Nice going man :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Hows things Nogger all good i hope :thumbup1:


All good here thanks,getting bloody cold now.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> All good here thanks,getting bloody cold now.


Tell me about it lol i wont bore you with the sh1t im going thru and have been the last 7 weeks but it aint good and needs rectifing soon lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Nice, so you up'd the weight today bro? Nice going man :thumb:


Sticking to my plan.......On the rows and cgbp....Bench should go up next week......Then each month around 10lbs on compound lifts.....and 5lbs for the higher set...will see.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> Sticking to my plan.......On the rows and cgbp....Bench should go up next week......Then each month around 10lbs on compound lifts.....and 5lbs for the higher set...will see.


as long as you stick to your goals mate...nothing will stop you from achieving :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Tell me about it lol i wont bore you with the sh1t im going thru and have been the last 7 weeks but it aint good and needs rectifing soon lol


What ever it is i hope it sorts it self out...If you need to talk,no problem.......take care.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

lee85 said:


> as long as you stick to your goals mate...nothing will stop you from achieving :thumb:


Like the A-Tream need a good plan....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nogger said:


> Like the A-Tream need a good plan....


You've already done the hard bit mate...and thats getting off your ar*e...the rest will come :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

a good plan that comes together


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> a good plan that comes together


Hi GP were have you been...little break before your next comp.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nogger said:


> Hi GP were have you been...little break before your next comp.


Hey mate, yeah taking some rest time which over ran for a couple of days due to busy life... started back today though... ouch


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice and windy last night,not to bad today at the moment.

Standing s.press bb.

60kg-2,2,2,2.....up 2kg.

BB curl.

48kg-4,4,4,4.

Standing press bb.

40kg-7,7,7....will go up weight next time.

BB curl.

30kg-6,6,6.

then straight to z-bar preacher curls....light,high reps...3x5 seconds restpause.

job done


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Bright sunshine and nice and warm....last night rain like mad and was very windy again..

Had my mate coming round this morning to help fix my car as it failed the mot(little things)

So dropped my son off at school then went to buy some horse food...My card would not work(weird)then realized it had expired on 11.11,so went to the bank picked up my new card,went back paid for the horse food.

So got back bit later then planed but still had time for quick squat session.

Warm up.

bar.

40kg.

60kg.

80kg-2

100kg-2

110kg-2

130kg-1

144kg-5.

134kg-8

110kg....got 5 easy just going for the next and my phone rang(music on phone plug up to stereo which turns off when the phone rings)put me right off did 4 more but ****ed with that.

My mate had rang so ring him back,he said am on my way....so did not have time to do last set or eat,just time to change.

But at leased we got my car fixed.......i think.

Took these the other night because i was bored....and the light was better,but need better camera as the detail seems to be lost.....


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained back this morning,will be busy monday.

Warm up.

DB pullovers 3xsets.

deadlifts.

144kg-2,2,2,2....up in weight.

122kg-6,6,7...up 1 rep.

rack chins.

bw-8.

+10kg-8.

20kg-4,4,4.

BW-restpause 25 reps.

Not moving from the house today,it's sh1t outside.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hard to get good photo's mate isnt it.

Are you expecting some bad weather over there or are you similar to us ?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Hard to get good photo's mate isnt it.
> 
> Are you expecting some bad weather over there or are you similar to us ?


It is hard to get a good photo,use the mirror you look a stone bigger(that's just conning yourself and people on here)...my wife won't, enough said....use the timer on my phone but most of the time i look a d1ck in them.

We are usually about the same but a bit more snow...Nothing forecast to bad yet will be turning below freezing end of next week.....We live high up,so in the local town bit windy but here it's like a gale,the difference is unreal.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going on the last 2 workouts nogger nice squatting mate,should have bollocked your mate for phoning lol

Weathers fcuking rank here today,rain wind coldish,but thats summer in manchester :laugh:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going on the last 2 workouts nogger nice squatting mate,should have bollocked your mate for phoning lol
> 
> Weathers fcuking rank here today,rain wind coldish,but thats summer in manchester :laugh:


Cheers rob.....i thought he was going to come round at 11,bit of a bum-hole but a useful one(think that came out wrong).

Still not been to cold yet in my cave for training....Winds a nightmare.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Cheers rob.....i thought he was going to come round at 11,bit of a bum-hole but a useful one(think that came out wrong).
> 
> Still not been to cold yet in my cave for training....Winds a nightmare.


Your cave is probably warmer than my gaff,lol im sat with 2 hoodies and a t shirt on at the mo,my lad is sat on an a bean bag playing xbox under a big quilt .... not good lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Your cave is probably warmer than my gaff,lol im sat with 2 hoodies and a t shirt on at the mo,my lad is sat on an a bean bag playing xbox under a big quilt .... not good lol


That's not good,i work outside all year but when am in it has to be very warm/hot.....Woodburner on full time which warm all my the house....place we were in before that was so cold in winter we lived in just one room.

You love wearing them hoodies really..lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

I dont love them that much to wear 2 at once pmsl needs must though


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> I dont love them that much to wear 2 at once pmsl needs must though


When i left school i got a job as an apprentice(jockey)in yorkshire and lived in a big house which housed 16 lads...Every winter the oil would run out,always took the boss couple weeks to buy some more.........Always remember in the tv room(if you could call it that,was not fit for a dog)we used to sit there, thermals,jumpers and big coats,scarf's and hats on....

Don't think hoodies were invented then.pmsl.....


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained.

Chest and triceps.

Flat bb..

90kg-3,3,3..94kg-1,1,2......up reps for the 90 felt easy so went to 94kg couple 1,felt good did a 2 reps,next time 94kg 6x2reps.

Flat bb.

72kg-6,6,6....up 2kg.

triceps.

2xsets rope pusdown.

CGBP.

60kg-10

64kg-6

70kg-4,4,4.

Then super setted rope pushdown with CGBP-60kg....2 sets non stop.

very good...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like the tri's got some hammer there mate.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Sounds like the tri's got some hammer there mate.


Seat here and they are still feeling swollen....Glad to hear your balls are.lol....watch you don't sit on them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nogger said:


> Seat here and they are still feeling swollen....Glad to hear your balls are.lol....watch you don't sit on them.


There about to start shrinking again mate.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nogger,is she your training partner in your avi  scary mate lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nogger,is she your training partner in your avi  scary mate lol


I love a strong women,don't you rob. :wacko:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> I love a strong women,don't you rob. :wacko:


Yeah but not one that could press me overhead mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Nogger,is she your training partner in your avi  scary mate lol


No it's Nogger ... he forgot the PCT after his last cycle


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> No it's Nogger ... he forgot the PCT after his last cycle


Think it will be the last time the wife lets me post a pict of us together.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

LMAO... shes an impressive woman... can see how the wedding went... do you nogger take this lovely wee lady to be your lawfully wedded wife etc etc... noggers wife "He DOES"


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> LMAO... shes an impressive woman... can see how the wedding went... do you nogger take this lovely wee lady to be your lawfully wedded wife etc etc... noggers wife "He DOES"


Not to far from the truth.lol.

Trained legs.

squats.

warm up.

142kg-10

120kg-10,10,10.

Lying ham curl.

35kg-4,4,4,4.

Squats

90kg-15,15...can't remember if i did 100kg or 90kg.

lying ham curl

25kg-10,10,10.

Will keep at 142kg till i can get 20 reps.....changed because i have to walk the squat out and don't have any safety catches if i failed.....so if i keep upping the weight like i had plan,sooner or later i will get pined....That just starting to play on my mind....safety first...hopefully will be giving my gym revamp start of summer.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunshine,stopped raining at last.

Shoulders and biceps.

standing bb press.

60kg-3,3,3,3.....up in reps,move up to 64kg next time.

Standing press bb.

40kg-8,8,8.....all eight reps move up to 42kg next time.

Biceps

did preacher z-bar 4 sets.

bb curls,forearm some pain when i went heavy so stopped then.

Db preacher curls 3 sets non stop.

Seated hammer curls (back rest)3 sets.

Good,need to keep eating more,last 4 wks just can't be brothered.....run out of protein powder a month and not got any since.....so my high cal drinks with my 4 meals has been down to around 3 meals most days and some times 2.

On the scales last night down to 71kg,which in one way is crap but in the other, never been as strong at this bodyweight....


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Just update this.

Saturday trained chest and triceps.

Monday was back.

Wednesday legs.

And to day just trained shoulders all good....Added something new for legs,worked big time...Will be adding that every second leg workout.

Tomorrow will be chest and back,just be flat bench and bent over rows.

Windy and raining all the time at the moment.....works a pain with weather like this...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Just update this.
> 
> Saturday trained chest and triceps.
> 
> ...


Soon be summer mate :thumb:

Hope your well nogger


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Soon be summer mate :thumb:
> 
> Hope your well nogger


Q. Whats the difference between winter and summer in Manchester ?

A. The rain is warmer in summer


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Q. Whats the difference between winter and summer in Manchester ?
> 
> A. The rain is warmer in summer


sad but very true..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Q. Whats the difference between winter and summer in Manchester ?
> 
> A. The rain is warmer in summer


Oh dont you start to aswell G :ban: :laugh:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Soon be summer mate :thumb:
> 
> Hope your well nogger


Am fine thanks rob,have you got your heating sorted out yet mate.....


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Internet been off for a few days..

Training been good.....got family arriving in a couple of days so will be busy mucking out the house and getting ready..

Hope you all have a great Christmas...Will be back with my bulk up new year.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas Nogg ... hope it's a good one


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Merry christmas to you Mr G....have a nice rest.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry farkin' christmasssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Internet been off for a few days..
> 
> Training been good.....got family arriving in a couple of days so will be busy mucking out the house and getting ready..
> 
> Hope you all have a great Christmas...Will be back with my bulk up new year.


Best wishes to you and family nogger,hope you have a good un pal


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy new year and all that bollocks...

Been doing bits and eating loads like most.......Trained back today.

Warm up

DB pullovers.

12kg-10

22kg-8

26kg-10

CGBP

40kg-12

50kg-8

54kg-20..1 rest pause.(all reps nice and slow and squeeze.

DYates rows

60kg-10

70kg-10

80kg-10

1 arm db rows.

32kg-9

44kg-10

deads(yates style)

80kg-8.

100kg-10

Then a wide grip seated row couple sets light and slow.

Very good....Starting a new job on the 16 this month,so little break....hope it's a good job and not making a bad move.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained delts and triceps.

Standing press.

30kg-12

40kg-8

50kg-6

66kg-2,2.

50kg-23reps restpause.

side raise 1 arm

10kg-10

14kg-10

partials side raise.

22kg-20.

triceps.

pushdowns s.bar.

20kg-15

30kg-12

34kg-33 restpause.

seated 1 arm ex

10kg-6

14kg-9

Then few sets short rest partial rope pushdowns.

Very good tris had a nice pump in after see pict.Still have xmas belly.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy new yr mate and good luck for 2012.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Happy new yr mate and good luck for 2012.


Cheers mate you too. :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained the old legs today and went like this..

Warm up

Leg ex.

40kg-15

50kg-12

60kg-20reps...1 restpause..then did partials reps to finish.

Breeze block pause squats(like box squats)just below parallel.

60kg-12

80kg-10

100kg-10

squats 3/4...100kg-20reps.

then 1 b.block pause squat 60kg to faliure.

leg ex 30kg...hold count of 10 then 10 partials repeat 4 times.

Felt tried had little lay down on bench then did hams.

standing 1 leg curl.

20kg-15

25kg-12

30kg-20...really felt the last fours of these.

Was going to do stiff deads but got a bit wobbly,so slowly went back upstairs handful of jelly babies,laid on bed for 30mins..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tri`s looking good in the earlier pic nogger,and lying down after your latest session??? ...... that age for you mate


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Tri`s looking good in the earlier pic nogger,and lying down after your latest session??? ...... that age for you mate


Something like that i think.:sad:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

What a nice sunny day...wow.

Wind had blown one of the air ducks(name not sure)off the roof which lucky had landed in one piece in my horse paddock,so decided to climb up and put it back on.

As i got my first leg on the roof i thought this is a bit steep but as there is rain again tomorrow it had to be done....Height not a problem just was worried about slipping as it was near the top were it needed to be fitted back on.

Trained chest and biceps.

Decl bb press.

4x sets.

Incl bb press.

74kg restpause 11reps then dropped to 60kg-11reps.

Db flyes.

18kg-10

22kg-10.

Biceps.

Db preacher curls.

12kg-15

16kg-8

18kg-10

Z.bar curls.

42kg-8

48kg-10 last 2 little cheat but worked the neg hard.

lats bar curls

2x sets...plus drop set.

great workout.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Can't stand heights and hate ladders !


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Can't stand heights and hate ladders !


Wouldn't be able to play snakes and ladders with you then.. :tongue:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Wouldn't be able to play snakes and ladders with you then.. :tongue:


 :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going on the workout nogger and sorting the roof out,got to get up on mine this week as a slate came off the other night when it was a bit wild


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going on the workout nogger and sorting the roof out,got to get up on mine this week as a slate came off the other night when it was a bit wild


There was a few bits of work to do on the roof,glad i got it done as it's raining now.

Have a good weekend mate.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

trained back today.

Rope pulldowns

3 sets.

Wide grip pulldowns(not to wide)

40kg-15

50kg-15

60kg-12

64kg-12 drop set 50kg-reps..40kg-reps.

BOR.

60kg-5

80kg-5

90kg-5

94kg-5

1 arm db rows.

32kg-10

42kg-12

46kg-10

deadlift.

80kg-8

100kg-5

120kg-3

130kg-3

120kg-7

Very good workout took some photo's about 40mins later.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice sunny day again today....Got some work done and fixed the out door clock and thermometer(xmas present)on the wall,looks very nice.

Trained delts and tris.

Standing bb press.

worked up to 66kg-3,3...felt easy-ish

68kg-5...little bit of legs.

Power cleans( from waist) and press

40kg-10,10,10.

Front db raises.

12kg-10

14kg-10.

Side raises

2xdrop sets.

Tris.

supersetted rope push downs and cgbp...3 sets.

Seated 1 arm ex....2 drop sets.

Very good and happy.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

seeing as its so sunny now how about a tan 

got some work to do round the house now myself, wind took out a fence that I need to fix... sigh, I hate diy... trainings coming along ok mate... nice work...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> seeing as its so sunny now how about a tan
> 
> got some work to do round the house now myself, wind took out a fence that I need to fix... sigh, I hate diy... trainings coming along ok mate... nice work...


Haha it's not that warm....It's that cold sun(not sure how that works)....Not back at work till not week so thinking of laying the wood floor in the garage for my training space but with all the other little things that need doing....will see.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pmsl at Grey ,you need some sun and soon nogger


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained legs today.

Leg ex.40,50,60kg-15.

Squats 3/4

150kg-10

140kg-10.

front squats

80kg-5,5

60kg-10

Then 20reps back squats with 60kg

leg ex drop set

65kg,60kg,40kg,30kg.

good mornings

40,50kg-10,8

Standing 1 leg curl

20,30kg-20

lying curl 1 set rest pause partials.

very good....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going on the squats nogger,hows things all good i hope pal :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

training leg then... just the one?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going on the squats nogger,hows things all good i hope pal :thumb:


Good thanks mate...been to see my new boss,happy with the hours so will be able train in afternoon and around 20 mins drive from my house to their.



Greyphantom said:


> training leg then... just the one?


Thought no one would notice that...changed.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ah its my attention to detail mate... or as my wife calls it pedantism  (well that and a few other words probably not mentionable among gents  )


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Last 2 days have been well cold....trained chest and biceps but as i've started to do the floor there was not much room with moving things around,so did a quick session.

Db incl press

4 sets last set 32kg-11

BB incl(pins 4 inch set from chest)

60,80

Drop set.90,80,60kg 10 secs rest 60kg..

biceps.

standing db curl.

12kg

16kg

18kg-11.

z-bar curls

32kg-12

46kg-4

drop set..50kg-4,42kg,32kg-few cheat curls to finish.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained back...quick one again....should be back to normal next week.

Pulldowns

worked up to 64kg rest pause and drop set.

1 arm db rows

32kg-15

42kg-8

50kg-8 ,20 sec rest 5 reps

32kg-high reps to failure.

Start new job thrusday,should be warmer as it's been frozen last 4 days...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice little workout nogger,good luck with the new job hope its a good un mate :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

News up date...Pig was killed thrusday and chopped up today...had pork chops to night very nice.

New job good but only 3 days a month off,so with my little boy will see how it goes....6 month contract.

trained today delts and triceps.

Standing bb press.

30,40,50.

54kg-4

64kg-2

68kg-4

power cleans from waist.

40kg-10

44kg-10,10.

Triceps pushdowns

20,30,38kg-15,15

seated 1 arm ex

couple of drop sets and work the negatives to fully finish the tris.

Very good,felt bit tried but normal with just starting back at work.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Killing your own food thats defiantely the way to do it...thats long hours if your only off 3 days a month mate,are the hours long to?

Keep going bud :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Killing your own food thats defiantely the way to do it...thats long hours if your only off 3 days a month mate,are the hours long to?
> 
> Keep going bud :thumbup1:


My friends get a couple of pigs,i buy one and keep it with them....second year running now done this......Mind if i kept the pig at mine there no way it would get killed(seeing it every day and feeding,am to soft)

Job hours are 7.30 morning to 12.30 all the mucking out boxes etc........then go back at 5.00 till 6.00.....check the water....legs and feed...Monday the hardest day big clean out(no training for me that day).....On a sunday morning just work couple hours morning.....feed,water....tidy the boxes and hay....evening 5.00 till 6.00 again..

Not to hard but need to be up at 5.45 every day apart from two sunday per month and also have two saturdays evening off (classed as one day).

Working in a horse racing jumping yard(first time for me always worked in a flat racing yard or stud)......This is their second year,if they do well then they will have more boxes built in september....

Early days but a good feel so far...The boss seems calm,where most places i worked before they were all mad.

They don't speak no english at all.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> My friends get a couple of pigs,i buy one and keep it with them....second year running now done this......Mind if i kept the pig at mine there no way it would get killed(seeing it every day and feeding,am to soft)
> 
> Job hours are 7.30 morning to 12.30 all the mucking out boxes etc........then go back at 5.00 till 6.00.....check the water....legs and feed...Monday the hardest day big clean out(no training for me that day).....On a sunday morning just work couple hours morning.....feed,water....tidy the boxes and hay....evening 5.00 till 6.00 again..
> 
> ...


Sounds ok place to work,boss being calm wont last though lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Sounds ok place to work,boss being calm wont last though lol


Soon as we got a horse racing...that's when they change..


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained legs.

warm up(leg ex,ham curls,squats and good mornings.

front squats

40,60,70,80,90kg-4

pre-exhaust set....leg ex 50kg and squats 70kg-many as i can low squats and 3/4 squats to finish....repeat, this time with 80kg squats.

Standing 1 leg ham curls.

20

30,

35kg-drop set.

Had a pate cooking in oven(made from our pig,few more put in freezer)while i was training.

Just had my sugar puffs and 60g protein whey mixed in......omelette in a round 40 mins and some pate.......tonight have a 2 kg cote du boeuf to cook,with some left over for lunch tomorrow after work.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Did no training last few days.....sunday night was as ill as a can be...still amazes me how you can p1ss out of your bum hole...

Very little eating but felt better today so just trained back,nice and simple.

back.

rack chins

bw-15

10kg-10

20kg-rest pause 21reps.

P.rows

60kg-5

80kg-5

90kg-5

96kg-5

98kg-7

Db shrugs.

4 sets..plus last set then did bb shrugs to finish.

very good seeing i've only eaten about 4 meals in 4 days.

Left the deadlifts out....pushing my luck to much with them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l feel your pain with the bad stomach...

Hows the new job going ?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

had dodgy belly myself last friday and then monday but thankfully clear now and good as gold feeling fine... why sacking off the deads mate?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate l feel your pain with the bad stomach...
> 
> Hows the new job going ?


Jobs going great thanks mate.....can train in the afternoon which is a bonus...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> had dodgy belly myself last friday and then monday but thankfully clear now and good as gold feeling fine... why sacking off the deads mate?


just left the deads out as the stomach is nearly 100%,but still could end in a mess in the pants if i pushed to hard....Lost a pair of homer simpson pj bottoms early monday morning(was not pretty)..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> just left the deads out as the stomach is nearly 100%,but still could end in a mess in the pants if i pushed to hard....Lost a pair of homer simpson pj bottoms early monday morning(was not pretty)..


Fcking hell nogger.....waaaay to much info there bud :ban: :laugh:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Solid as a rock(happy days)...just for rob:tongue:

Chest trained...nice and simple like me.

decl bb press.

30,60,70,80,90,100,104kg-then back down the weight no rest..90,80,70,60.

Incl bb press(fat grips)

60kg many sets till i could get no more no 6 reps(15 to 20 sec rest between set)

60-15

60-10

60-9

60-8 1/2

60-7

60-6 1/2

60-5 3/4......finish

Great,quick and easy felt good.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Legs blast.

Squats 3/4...bit lower.

60kg-10

80kg-10

100kg-10

120kg-5

140kg-5

152kg-12.

front squats.

60,70,80,92kg.

1 set of squats as many.

80kg-31 reps....felt good last 6 were 3/4.

Going to do hams with back now for a change.

Nice and sunny but cold,snow on the way so they same.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Update.

Trained shoulders and tri on sunday.

Quick recap

Standing press work up to 70kg.

Power cleans from waist.

40,44,46kg-10......up 2kg

Tris.

pushdowns....4 sets.

Lying on floor...rolling tricep press....3 sets.

Trained back today.

Db pullovers....4 sets worked up to 30kg....20 sec rest between sets.

pulldowns.

work up to 65kg no rest,then back down no rest.....Then at 40kg did 3 rest pause sets.(high reps.

P.rows....worked up to 100kg.....up 2 kg i think.

Db rows.

32kg-8

40kg-8

50kg-8.

Deadlifts.....worked up to 144kg.

Then finished with D.yates style deads....100kg-9...

Great workout....did not do hams as legs felt cold even thou i was sweating...weird...

Only 2 days trained as its been just to cold in garage...-10 at work yesterday and around -5 and -6 all week....No way putting heater on in garage for 2 hours just to take it up pass freezing....Snow this morning and more tomorrow..But weekend off work.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained chest and biceps tuesday and legs today.

As it's still -fu1king what, legs were Legs ex,leg curl and goodmornings 2 rounds non stop.

Front squats very short rest worked up to 90kg then back down.....then straight to back squats high reps to failure.

Legs ex 50kg reps to 50(couple 5sec rests.

Standing 1 leg curl.....worked up to 30kg then drop set.

BB calves raises 4 sets increased weight each time.....each set was 3 restpause...

try to keep this short.....At moment my wife has here dad and his wife staying with us for a week(nice.

Before they came,wife said my dad's coming next week..Me "how long they staying"...her "week"..

Me,well am still going to train this week but i will eat at night altogether but in the afternoon with work and training(eat 2 times afternoon..let me do my thing.

As usually,you are so pathetic.

So far this week in from work,i've managed to eat at lunch time with them,then i sleep for an hour then train then eat,back to work..(At night after eating i make usually 2 days afternoon meals...so when i come in from work, i can eat straight away.

So today went to work been even more freezing so the horses stayed in,so i finished early this morning......Go home have a cafe,say to my wife right am training(it's 11.20)they eat around 12.45....So pently of time for me to train....

12.05 my wife opens the training cave door,right we are eating know come on......Me,am not finished yet, don't worry about me...5 min later again come on we are eating know.

Me,leave me alone will be finished in 10 mins...

Finished,went up....You would think i've killed someone....His wife wouldn't speak to me....Then my wife starts going on about b.bodying with her dad,it's not a sport etc etc.....Me,i just enjoy training...what is wrong with that.

When we visit them her dad plays tennis few times a week but we always have to wait for him to finish before we eat lunch(he don't work now)..

The worst thing is...His wife always on about eating,shouldn't be eating that....(eggs to many your going to die)Tells us you should feed your son this and that....And she well over weight....I watch them eat and i never say nothing of what they are eating....but i could tell them,exactly if you don't eat that with that and don't eat that at night...you would lose weight with out even trying...

But they are happy looking like that,so i say nothing.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I couldnt not say anything if theyre warbling on with sh1te mate... you have better will power than I for sure... and as for the mrs she wouldnt open my cave door twice  actually she knows not to open it once if I am training, esp in a run up to a comp... even when my folks came up for a sunday afternoon she waited till I had finished... bless her cottens


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lmao Nogger,families eh :laugh: i take it its pretty cold over there at the moment to ,- fcuking what :laugh:

Still a couple of good workouts though mate :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> I couldnt not say anything if theyre warbling on with sh1te mate... you have better will power than I for sure... and as for the mrs she wouldnt open my cave door twice  actually she knows not to open it once if I am training, esp in a run up to a comp... even when my folks came up for a sunday afternoon she waited till I had finished... bless her cottens


Yes but you are a record holder,me am billy noweights........



Rob68 said:


> Lmao Nogger,families eh :laugh: i take it its pretty cold over there at the moment to ,- fcuking what :laugh:
> 
> Still a couple of good workouts though mate :thumb:


For just over 2wks it's still not been above -2 all day....each morning at work around -7 to -10 average.....Sunday should start to get warmer again....Happy days,will be wearing shorts to work(tight ones....ymca style.:laugh:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Up date.

Back yesterday.

Db pullovers 4 sets...warm up.

Deadlifts 2 working sets.

P.rows 2 working sets.

under hand grip pulldowns 2 working sets.

Chest and biceps today...simple wk.

Db incl press 2 working sets.

dips....4 sets....First time doing these for years.....managed to make a dip station....felt very good....2 sets legs back....2 sets legs forwards(felt these more..

Biceps

Standing db curls.

18kg...8,9 reps.....(trained arms on saturday or sunday...

For a change this is what i eaten so far..

meal 1.....3 eggs on 2 toast....natural yog and 2 slices of pineapple...

meal 2.....home made weight gain protein drink(around 1000 cals and 60+ grams protein(need to look make sure thats right..(work break.

meal 3.....home made tuna egg fried rice(2 eggs....in from work....sleep 40 mins then train..most times i eat more, but wanted to train 40 min later.....With legs always leave 1 hour and half after eating(or well feel sick all way though training.

Meal 4.. 20 mins after training...chicken curry and rice...couple of apples......straight after training around pint of milk....back to work.

Meal 5..tonight was sausages and pasta with green veg....back in from work

meal 6....will be chicken curry and rice...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sooo you killed the inlaws yet and fed them to the horses


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> sooo you killed the inlaws yet and fed them to the horses


They went back at the weekend....missing them already. :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> They went back at the weekend....missing them already. :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Legs trained yesterday.....At last it's getting warmer....opened the cave door and warm air welcomed me in.

Squats work up 130kg.. 7,10.reps

front squats..60kg..6 then started to get cramp inside of left leg....so stayed same weight did 10 reps.

Standing 1 leg curls...25kg 20,20 high reps as leg was not 100 percent.

Calves.

Just trained shoulders and tris.

Seated bb press(no back rest)

bar-10

30kg-8

40kg-4

54kg-rest pause 17 reps + 3 partials.

Tris

Seated z-bar french press.

30kg-restpause 26reps..

And did caves again.

Worked a deal with my boss....He's has loads of stairs of well seasoned wood(100 plus....Asked him if i could buy couple of stair.

So he said if you cut the trees that need cutting in your own time you can take as much as you like(amount i take i need to cut to replace....

When i finished work this morning had an hour and couple hours the other day.....

So will go back to 3 times training a week....Till i have cut enough wood to last me couple of years(use around 7 stairs a winter....very good deal...Nice boss for a change.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice couple of workouts there Nogger mate,good to see its getting a bit warmer for you....you big jessie :lol:

Sounds like a decent boss aswell doing you a deal,nice one pal :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice couple of workouts there Nogger mate,good to see its getting a bit warmer for you....you big jessie :lol:
> 
> Sounds like a decent boss aswell doing you a deal,nice one pal :thumb:


Cheers mate......Your new gym looks nice and warm... no hoodie on show and pina colada between sets....how the other half roll. :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Cheers mate......Your new gym looks nice and warm... no hoodie on show and pina colada between sets....how the other half roll. :lol:


LMFAO ... Mate you also forgot the huge swimming pool,sauna,steam room,hydropool,sunbeds :lol: Unfortunately back to the old place soon :crying:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Right need to start writing down my workouts when i do them...Just later not been happening.

Chest and back trained today.

Db incl press....3 rest pause.

Dips 4 sets,short rest between sets.

Back.

Under hand closest grip pulldown....3 rest pause.

Wide partials pulldowns....2 sets.

D.yates deads.

worked up to 120kg keeping reps between 8 and 10......short rest ,drop to 100kg then around 8 reps.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Always good to keep a journal mate... great to keep a track and see what you need to do to beat it...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greyphantom said:


> Always good to keep a journal mate... great to keep a track and see what you need to do to beat it...


Lovely mate keep at it!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Lovely mate keep at it!


Cheers BIG..


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Good day at work yesterday,went to deauville in the morning.....We took two horses to the race track(inside they have training grounds and some jumps).

One horse had not jumped before,so the other one was there to lend him over the schooling hurdles.....First time round he stopped dead at the jump(my boss was on him and flew over his head but managed to land on his feet(little laugh to myself..

Trained today..biceps,forarms,hams and quads.

Standing db curls..18kg-rest pause..9/5/3.

DB wrist curls..22kg-20,24kg-26 reps.

Hams

Standing 1 leg curl..29kg-rest pause around 29-32 reps.

Quads.

Font squats.

40,60,70,80kg-5

B.block squats(just below parallel)80kg-20 reps.

Felt a bit tried today...but only been going though the motions(last 5 wks) as its been so cold...

Know its getting warmer will start to push more and start to beat the log book again(greyphantom)..


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice busy day, trained earlier..

Chest.

wide grip incl bb...74kg rest pause-18

shoulders.

power cleans from waist and press...44kg rest pause...25 reps

triceps.

seated z-bar french press..28kg rp-25 reps.

back.

rack chins...bw-10..+10kg-10,7 drop weight 7 reps.

P.rows..94kg-6...80kg-10 reps..

great work out.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained.

Biceps.

z-bar curls...44kg restpause 19reps.

hams.

Stiff deadlifts...40,60,70,80kg-10...straight to 1 set lying leg curl partials, 2 rest pause.

leg ex...60kg...few short rest till 50 reps.

somersault squats 40kg...10,15..then just bar..(great to do these,forgot how amazing they are...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Getting some nice workouts in again nogger,now its not to cold for your old bones :whistling: You happy with how its going,seems to be all ok pal :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Getting some nice workouts in again nogger,now its not to cold for your old bones :whistling: You happy with how its going,seems to be all ok pal :thumbup1:


With the colder weather training in the cave it has been hard,was thinking of stopping for a couple of months but decider just to tick over.....Feeling a lot better now but things do shrink in the cold:whistling:.....And will start to eat well,all the time again....Long story had to watch the penny's for the last 6 months,hopefully will start to pick up again now......Life it's never easy.

How are things with you mate....Any luck on the job front yet..


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep spring is in the air at last , so mild this morning I worked up a sweat for the 1st time in months ...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yep spring is in the air at last , so mild this morning I worked up a sweat for the 1st time in months ...


Yes,i had to take my hat off the other day training..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sh1t nogger youve been eaten by the dog ...... Hope alls well pal :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Sh1t nogger youve been eaten by the dog ...... Hope alls well pal :thumbup1:


Not to bad....Had a week or so off training,first day back today......been feeling really tried plus my wife was ill and coughing all over me...that still didn't take me down.

So had a rest has i could feel illness stalking me.

No wood cutting last wk,did a bit yesterday....but the farmer pop into work today asked me how long it will take to finish the one paddock has he needs to harrow it....So will be busy in the afternoons finishing that..Can't see much training again next week as well..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Killer mate, hope things trun round for you soon, remember we all go thro these periods..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Not to bad....Had a week or so off training,first day back today......been feeling really tried plus my wife was ill and coughing all over me...that still didn't take me down.
> 
> So had a rest has i could feel illness stalking me.
> 
> No wood cutting last wk,did a bit yesterday....but the farmer pop into work today asked me how long it will take to finish the one paddock has he needs to harrow it....So will be busy in the afternoons finishing that..Can't see much training again next week as well..


Same as pal,no training for a week,will be rectified monday though.... Is the new job still going good?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Killer mate, hope things trun round for you soon, remember we all go thro these periods..


Rest will do me good.....New plan of action starting soon...congratulations on being a Grandpa(bit late)will catch up on your journal but it goes fasting then a french train.



Rob68 said:


> Same as pal,no training for a week,will be rectified monday though.... Is the new job still going good?


Great mate.....video the young lad over the jumps this morning(wanted to see how he looked)He has his first ride on a race course on Tuesday....Very good rider and good brain on him as well...But it is a very hard sport to make it and not get too broken on the way...I've lost 2 friends on the race course and too many with bad injury's with just exercising the horses on the gallops.

One to this day still hurts the most.....A guy few years older then me,we worked together over 10 years ago but i've know him for 20+ years......The gym i trained at we both used,me on the weights him on the treadmill(couple times a week for his shins)he trained for marathons,loads of energy.

One day riding out he got dropped at the start of the canter,and as he hit the ground the horse kick out and hit him on the side of the head(riding hat on)he seemed fine got back on and finished the canter and went back to the stables.

Tacked his second horse ready and went to get a leg up but just collapsed.....Over 4 months later he came back to visit the stables,it was so sad to see a great guy so emotionally broken....The kick to the right side of the head had damaged the right side of his body..arm,leg ,face.

Then a few months later his wife left him,she couldn't handle looking after him.......heart breaking.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats heavy stuff nogger about the guy you worked with ... Life eh, you just dont know whats round the corner


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

So very sad ... as Rob says , you don't know what's round the corner ..............


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

damn thats a [email protected] story mate... sucks re no training but it could be worse you could be out of work... although tbh I would be royally peeved at no training... I mean where else can you feel this much pain without paying that lady in leather hey


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Where you at stranger,hope alls well pal :thumbup1:


----------



## bnog (Mar 22, 2012)

Rob68:2972266 said:


> Where you at stranger,hope alls well pal :thumbup1:


New name...my internet is off at home...cant find my book with passwords...so had to make new name with my phone..maybe week or two before am back on line...been back training this week.

Felt very weak..going to be training 4 days a week...hitting body parts twice weekly...but no longer then 40 mins workouts..

Will catch up soon mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope its going well my friend..


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Update....back on line at last..**** happens but thats life..

Went through the motions jan and feb as it was freezing, then in march was busy with over time.

Start of April started back training hard again and eating as been going well....as before with money problems one month eating well the next bad because money was low..but all is good again at last.

Have couple of vids to put on of where am at.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to see you back on nogger mate ,hope you can continue on a good path for a while bud :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Good to see you back on nogger mate ,hope you can continue on a good path for a while bud :thumb:


Cheers rob..missed you mate...Coming up to 44 this july so need to look good for that..

My wife had a shop but unfortunately lost it end of December,so been bit of a nightmare sorting out all the stuff that goes a long with that...So been hard keeping the head normally for a while..

Things are slowly getting better and really loving training again.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Training up date..

Sunday quads...

Warm up.

front squats..6 sets..up in weight each set

bench squats..3 sets.

Leg ex..6 or 7 sets..same weight around 15 or 12 reps..

job done.

Shoulders and arms today.

Seated bb push press...pins set at forehead height.

b,30,40,50,60,64,66kg-3..still had couple left in tank.(going up slowly in weight each week with theses.

side raises.

6kg..25..short rest 15 reps...all reps performed to top of head height...then short rest.

16kg partials..15..20 sec rest 14 reps.

biceps.

db preacher curls.

worked up to 20kg..14 reps.

triceps

seated ex.bar + 19kg.14reps then 2 drop sets.

seated hammer curls...12kg to sets to failure.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Cheers rob..missed you mate...*Coming up to 44 this july* so need to look good for that..
> 
> My wife had a shop but unfortunately lost it end of December,so been bit of a nightmare sorting out all the stuff that goes a long with that...So been hard keeping the head normally for a while..
> 
> Things are slowly getting better and really loving training again.


Me to pal cant come soon enough for me though :thumb: Great to see you loving the training again aswell :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Nogger me old china... OLD being the operative word lol... well just hit the big 40 myself... but you know what, bigger, stronger and better than ever... I find it helps if you keep saying that over and over and over and over again 

sorry to hear of the troubles mate, tis the time for them thats for sure... hopefully the light at the end of the tunnel is firmly on now and its all good from here... best of luck mate...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Me to pal cant come soon enough for me though :thumb: Great to see you loving the training again aswell :thumb:


Just wait another 10 years, I can assure you the time will then be coming too soon !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Heading over to Nice on Friday mate, driving, cant bloody wait !!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Heading over to Nice on Friday mate, driving, cant bloody wait !!


I bet you can't mate.....is that your first time driving over......weather should be picking up nicely by then.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nogger said:


> I bet you can't mate.....is that your first time driving over......weather should be picking up nicely by then.


Drove all over europe mate, never to Nice tho...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Drove all over europe mate, never to Nice tho...


Ive done Nice twice,first in a sprinter,then i was lucky enough to drive this beast there and back :thumbup1:

View attachment 84349
View attachment 84350
View attachment 84351


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^^Bet you felt king of the road driving that....Who's motor was that...

Nice picts Rob...when was the last time you went there...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> ^^^^Bet you felt king of the road driving that....Who's motor was that...
> 
> Nice picts Rob...when was the last time you went there...


Haha your right there nogger,it was a blast and half driving that,it was my brothers bosses motor,it was 2006 i think when i went,they were going on holiday,and being a flash git that he is didnt want to hire a normal hire car over there,plus they had a young son about 2 yr old and didnt fancy having him in there for that length of drive,so they asked me to drive it and meet them at the airport,they paid for me to fly home then fly out 2 weeks later to drive it back for them,plus i got paid aswell for doing it


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained the old back today.

Deadlifts.

60,80kg-10 reps.

Then just kept adding 10kg non stop doing 1 rep...till i hit 140kg.(easy,will be going up 4kg each deadlift work out)

Then dropped to 120kg then D.yates style deads..10 reps.

power shrugs.

3 sets up in weight each time.

Chins.

Did set after set till i could not perform more then 5 reps(short rest taken between sets)managed 5 sets.

done.

Will be training back with chest on saturday..only doing pulldowns and bb rows.

Had a horse running today started fav....but did not finish in the first seven :crying: .

The young lad in the yard who was having his first ride over a month ago has had around 10 rides now...but on monday was told after sunday(rides a horse then)will not be riding again for the stable.....Can't see that he's done nothing badly wrong(he's still learning)

he's in shock and tell the truth me to.....very strange.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

legs just been hit..

Lying hams.

Up weight each set(4)then couple of drop sets.

Bench squat.

40-20,60-15,80-10,100-10,110-10.no rest dropped to 80kg then 60kg(normal squats).

Standing 1 leg ham curl.

20kg-15

25kg-12

29kg-12...15 partials.(felt them).

2 sets lunges 1 leg at a time to failure.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Great day.

Soon as i finished work this morning went round friends for bbq...

Then went home...opened the paddock a bit more for my horse(grass to eat)

Me and my son watched a movie...well i was sleeping kind off.....Then woke and trained chest and shoulders.

Chest.

Decl bb..warm up 30,40,60kg-20 reps.

70kg-10

80kg-6

90kg-2

98kg-2(felt not to hard,back up to 100 next time)straight down the weights.90kg,80kg,70kg.

Db incl light and rest pause these..22kg-18(15sec)12(20sec)8 reps.

short rest.

db flyes 2 sets.

shoulders.

supersetted Side raises 6kg and standing press 40kg,44kg,44kg... 3 sets..

job done.

fish, couscous,mushrooms(sauce made with them)and tomatoes.Afterwards.

Mint and choc ice cream and bottle beer layed outside at 8.30 was still baking hot.

just polished off whey and mass shake mixed with around pint of milk.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

It's been baking hot here all day too, I was pottering outside on and off until about 9pm, the heat kills my appetite ... but off to have a shake in a moment


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> It's been baking hot here all day too, I was pottering outside on and off until about 9pm, the heat kills my appetite ... but off to have a shake in a moment


I love having a lay out at night when the weather is like this....i can't lay in the sun,well not for long...mind you i work outside but am always covered up.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Start to the morning bit of shimming round top of horse paddock..

Nice roast chicken done on the spit roast thing in oven(always an amazing taste).

Trained calves.

Standing bb raises.

3x15 reps warm up.

70kg..10reps then hold at top for 10 sec count..10reps..10sec...10 reps x2 sets.

Seated 1 leg same thing..20kg..10..hold 10 sec..10 reps..hold 10sec..10 reps x 2 sets.

nice and easy but felt fcuking good...

Have to pop in work tonight,water and feed horses..as boss and young lad away racing...but on the plus side wife mother coming tonight and rang and asked would we like to go out for some thing to eat..karma looking good for me.

Just drinking whey and mass shake mixed with milk...little rest then work.

Just to add trying to eat around 4000cals a day...broken down like 1000 morning..2000 afternoon...1000 evening...protein around the 250g...rest carbs and fat..


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good work there Nogger, Impressive benchpress I don't know how you do it, but your bench is much better than mine ALthough I'm smashing mine after my PL comp. Really get my triceps and that better.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good work there Nogger, Impressive benchpress I don't know how you do it, but your bench is much better than mine ALthough I'm smashing mine after my PL comp. Really get my triceps and that better.


Am sure you will soon caught me up and pass,a young buck like you.....When is your comp.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Update...great meal sunday night out.

But the server every time she approached the table(about 5 steps away)she went into this slow tiptoe looking over her back motion.....But weird i thought.

Mind you good body...Her jeans very tight especially at the front borders.

Rest day monday.

Back today.

Db rows

22kg-15,32kg-12,38kg-12.

Not to wide pdowns.

40,50,60,64kg..1 restpause.20reps.

D.yates style rows.

keep going up in weight trying 8 reps every time.

60kg

70kg

80kg

84kg

88kg

92kg-8...just 8..finished.

Then 4 sets straight bar push downs.

Job done...50 mins workout.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Up date.

Arms trained wednesday.

Chest today.

Decl bb.

30,40,60kg-20reps.

70,80kg-4reps.

90,94kg-2

100kg-2reps(first rep was very easy,second not so easy but ok...

Supersetted.

Incl db flyes and incl bb....3 sets felt very good...will be running this for a while.

Going racing Sunday and Monday.....So will train legs saturday and shoulders sunday morning....Mondays hard work(boxes clean right out)has been moved to Tuesday..So no training that day.

Little picture in the garden Thursday..Tris were still solid from Wednesday blast.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tri looking good there mate,but next time stay out of the pic your spoiling the lovely view :tongue: :lol: :lol:

Hope the racing goes well :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Tri looking good there mate,but next time stay out of the pic your spoiling the lovely view :tongue: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hope the racing goes well :thumbup1:


Thanks rob...see your journal is locked and can't pm you...hope things are ok mate.

Did not train sat or sunday as i had my mum staying for a few days and she brought some bad news with her.

She left Sunday morning then in the afternoon i went racing with the jockey who i work with(still giving him a few rides)He also drove the horse box.

Just over 2 hours drive to the course dieppe....So had about 15 mins before i needed to start to get her(horse)magic cat ready for the race.

Race started she was near the front jumping well...then second last jump and landed in front still travelling well.....getting excited at this point.

Went for the last jump but hit it hard,down she went...bad fall,young jockey stayed down(fcuking hell).... On to the track,catched her....Injury's i could see..winded...blood coming out of nose....cut inside back leg(not bad)...slice cut down chest(ok,not to back)...Right leg top of jumping boots,lot of blood(not looking good.

Cleaned her down,and call for the vet.....Bad cut on leg..stitched up and stapled...Then an official on the course came to the stable box to tell the jockey been taken to hospital and could i collect his bag from the weighing room.

So then drove the horse box to the hospital(not to far away)....lucky he had just a broken collar bone and few bumps here and there.

So waited there for him...2 hours later we left....back to the race course stables to pick the horse up then i drove back home....What a day!!!.

Trained legs yesterday but not worth counting..


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats not a good day mate at all,what happens now with the horse is that the end of its racing days or not,aint a clue about horse racing,good to see the jockey wasnt to bad either :thumbup1:

Hope the news from your mum is something that can be sorted mate


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

youv made good progress from the looks of it m8, tris looking sweet as! what u weighing in at nw?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Thats not a good day mate at all,what happens now with the horse is that the end of its racing days or not,aint a clue about horse racing,good to see the jockey wasnt to bad either :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope the news from your mum is something that can be sorted mate


The vet at the races did a good job....leg healing nicely....but the fall did knock the crap out of her.....So little walks in the morning,then end of next week if all is still going good,will put her in the paddock for a nice rest....then slowly bring her back into training.

Trained chest and biceps yesterday.

Decl bb press.

40-30

50-20

60kg-12

70kg-12

80kg-10

90kg-5,5.

flat db.

22kg-15,15,12(short rest between)

Db flyes and incl bb..2 sets.

Biceps.

Preacher machine(on bench)5 sets.

z_bar curls.

bar+20,28kg-8

+32kg-8,10-20sec..6reps.

Felt great....going to be training day on day off....to much work on my land to do(getting behind).

I do like to train that way...3 day spilt...every body hit twice a week.

glad to see you back on rob. :tongue:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> youv made good progress from the looks of it m8, tris looking sweet as! what u weighing in at nw?


I do love your name...Not weighed myself for a while(need new batteries in my scales)


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained legs Saturday.

Shoulders and tri and calves today.

Seated bb press.

30,40,50,60kg-4

68kg-4( left 1 in the tank,very happy)then dropped to 50kg pushed out 14reps.

Side raises.

6kg-25 short rest 16reps.

16kg partials 28reps..1 restpause.

Calves.

bb raises

60-20

80-20

100-15.

then 75kg 10reps, hold at the top for count of 10, x 3...

felt good,was my hard day at work today but am finding my body is adjusting well now...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going on the calfs nogger,that holding at the top for 10 secs is a killer ,think ewen did it holding for 20 secs :no: usually do some holding for 5 thats all i can manage lol

Hope everything else is going well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice work mate, sorry to hear about the horse and the news... hope both can be sorted all ok...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Update.

The horse has a infection in the leg...so week on antibiotics and box rest....so end of this week all well,will put her in the paddock.

The owner is having a lot of work in the yard done,new surface being layed,drains,light down drive way and round yard..etc....so 1 week so far, right nightmare trying to get the horses out and in.

Young jockey should be back working thursday or friday..but tarmac being layed thrusday so no horses can go out..lock down.

sunday was legs.

Goodmornings 3 sets.

Squats.

111kgx6

118kgx5x2 sets

123kgx4x2 sets.

60kgx10

Job done.

Today shoulders and traps.

Seated bb press(no back rest) my 1rm works out around 75kg at the moment.

57kgx6

61kgx5x2

64kgx4x2 sets.

40kgx reps.

bb shrugs(decided just to keep going up in weight,with the only rest was when i was putting weight on the bar.

non stop set.

30,60,80,100kgx8.. went into power shrugs 110kgx8,120kgx8....then back down weight..110,100,80,60..

Using the strength routine(one i had years ago) for legs,dead,shoulder press,bench press...

 picture out of my window as am typing this...little baby rabbit.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice workout mate :thumbup1:

Great pic to,you live in a lovely place by the looks of it nogger,pretty envious of the views pal


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice workout mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Great pic to,you live in a lovely place by the looks of it nogger,pretty envious of the views pal


You should come over for holiday,help me cut the grass. 

I left home at 15 and worked in Yorkshire..wensleydale....love it,most afternoon in summer used to go for long walks...so peaceful.

But it was a bit to quiet for a young lad like me..... So i said to myself when i get older this is the kind of place i would love to live.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You got a sit down lawnmower noggs,im there if you have pal :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

You don't need a sit down mower with that big strong back....2 drive wheel mowers...big 3 wheeler the viking(cuts very high grass)the smaller one round the house for that tidy look....Do need a sit down,but a good one and they are not cheap...so slowly saving for one.

Trained back today...pulldowns,chins and meadows rows.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Right train chest and biceps.

last night went to bed early thinking i would wake up at 5 and train around 5.30....Alarm went off at 5.00am...Laughed to myself,and went back to sleep.

So trained when i got in from work at 1.00..as my body still loose and warm from my work(instead of eating and sleeping an hour)

Decl bench bb.

84kg-6

89kg-5,5

93kg-4,4 (felt heavy,thought would feel lighter)

then dropped to 60kg not sure of reps.

biceps.

z-bar

bar+10kg-20

bar+20kg-12

bar+28kg-8

bar+32kg-10,10.

Machine preacher curl, rest pause these.

2 sets reverse curls x high reps.

All is good...young jockey back on monday and the yard being tarmacked now on wednesday.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Legs trained.

Warm up and good mornings 3 sets.

Squats.

120kg-3

132kg-2x2

143kg-negx2

60kg-reps.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great going on the squats pal,everything going well i hope :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Great going on the squats pal,everything going well i hope :thumb:


All is well thanks mate....Getting something next week from the builders shop(not sure of the name in english)catch the bar as am squating,if i fail....One of the reasons i've not gone that heavy yet.....Built a training platform few months ago,not sure how it would stand dropping 150kg+ on it...Put another layer on top it would be fine but am going to move my gym in a another room in the nog cave next year and do a proper job then.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nogger said:


> All is well thanks mate....Getting something next week from the builders shop(not sure of the name in english)catch the bar as am squating,if i fail....One of the reasons i've not gone that heavy yet.....Built a training platform few months ago,not sure how it would stand dropping 150kg+ on it...Put another layer on top it would be fine but am going to move my gym in a another room in the nog cave next year and do a proper job then.


Not Trestles are they mate ?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not Trestles are they mate ?


That's the name....should do the job...What u think mate.....Adjust the height,take a lot of weight the strong ones.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nogger said:


> That's the name....should do the job...What u think mate.....Adjust the height,take a lot of weight the strong ones.


yeah heard of people using them i the past mate.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> All is well thanks mate....Getting something next week from the builders shop(not sure of the name in english)catch the bar as am squating,if i fail....One of the reasons i've not gone that heavy yet.....Built a training platform few months ago,not sure how it would stand dropping 150kg+ on it...Put another layer on top it would be fine but am going to move my gym in a another room in the nog cave next year and do a proper job then.


Get yourself a sheet of wood,when youve used the trestles for squats stick the wood on use it as a table tennis table,theres the cardio done :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^^I don't do cardio rob..

Back train.

Wgpd.

Worked up to 70kg then 2 drop sets.

BB rows(6 reps increasing weight.

60kg

70kg

80kg

90kg

96kg..just got the 6.

Yates deads.

80kg-6

100kg-6

120kg-6

134kg-5...wanted 6 rep but 5 felt heavy today.

Shrugs 1 long set only rest putting weight on bar all 8 reps.

60kg

80kg

100kg

124kg(power shrug)

Then back down.

100kg

80kg.

job done...timed the workout start to finish 42 mins.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

After doing my boxes at work then had to do this.cut the grass next to the gallop....nearly as high as me...only 28 degrees,so not to hot and there was no air as well.

The yards being tarmacked today.

Train arms today...all went well.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You finished that little grass cutting job yet nogger or not lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> You finished that little grass cutting job yet nogger or not lol


I've worked it out i should be finished by next june.. :tongue: ...Does this count as cardio. :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> I've worked it out i should be finished by next june.. :tongue: ...Does this count as cardio. :whistling:


No you lazy git


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Chest and shoulders trained.

Decl bb 2 working sets.

Incl db 2working sets.

Flat db flyes 2 working sets.

Shoulders.

Side raises 2 sets.

Partial side raises rest pause x 3.

hanging raises 2 working sets.

seated bb press rest pause x3.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope alls well mucka :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Hope alls well mucka :thumbup1:


All good mate...just being a boring git.....Suffering from writer's block. 

Will give an update after my tea.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained legs tonight....to tried this afternoon.

1 leg curl and leg ex 3sets.

1 leg curl restpause..30kg.14,8.

Front squats

40,60,70kg-6reps

80kg-5

Squats.

80kg-10

100kg-20 reps dropped 20kg off 10 reps.

Not been on for while,have been training but eating but so so....young lad still not back so have had more work to do...think its been creeping up on me been feeling a bit tried.

One good thing had are first winner tonight....18000 euros for the winner...makes me feel better and the trainer too.

Giving myself good kick up the ass to get the food in....but its the things that keeps letting me down..Must try harder ,fed up of being on this round-about..


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained tonight,was going to this afternoon but got in from work,something to eat and was having little rest when my mate rang asked me if i could help stack some hay he had cut and bailed.....2 hours later and dripping with sweat came back chuck some food down me,back to work...Then arrived home trained.

Seated bb press(no back rest......worked up to 70kg-3 dropped 10kg off 60-6...50kg-10.

Chins

9,6..+5kg-8..8 10 sec rest 4 reps.

biceps

con db curl 4 sets non stop each arm.

Z-bar

bar+20kg-10

bar+30kg-6

bar+34kg-4 reps(10 sec rest)..4 reps(10 sec rest)..4 reps

Then triceps db lying ex and next seated db ex....same set up as arms but in the 6 reps.

Work out time 44 mins.

Then eating this now...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats the food mate ?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Whats the food mate ?


Pasta with herb cheese melted and mixed in and two chicken breast mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nogger:3306697 said:


> Pasta with herb cheese melted and mixed in and two chicken breast mate.


Beats my mince and Broccolli anyday !!!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Beats my mince and Broccolli anyday !!!


What!! sounds lovely that. :lol: ...but looking at your Av it's working well mate.

I usually have spinach with most meals at the moment,yesterday afternoon when i left for work the wife said will make ratatouille....great will go well with my chicken i thinks..but the old dear forgot to make it,to busy in the garden.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Haven't had ratatouille for years ... and love it when properly done !


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Haven't had ratatouille for years ... and love it when properly done !


My wife could f1uck up a salad...I do all the cooking usually...But i let her loose some times.

Well yesterday got home after work thinking right nice little rest....Went check my horse as he look from a distance a bit weird,he had choke(some food had become blocked in the oesophagus)from the morning feed i gave him....it was bad so had to call the vet and have a rubber hose down the nose and water pump in to clear the blocked impacted food.

All went well and today looks back to his old self..Thank god.

Trained.

Incl db press 5 sets going up in weight.

BB rows.

work set 90kg-8.

Db stop rows.

work set.46kg-8.

Feeling very good...eating well and look bigger in a way...could be my new undies. :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

But your wife is French, surely all the French can cook :lol: (don't answer that , I know from experience they can't!)


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi mate got a quick question... are there any decent lifting gyms near cambier (sp and might be the wrong name lol) which is a town about 45 mins from calais apparantly... got a friend who is going there for a week and with a comp coming up he wants to fit in a couple of training days if he can...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> Hi mate got a quick question... are there any decent lifting gyms near cambier (sp and might be the wrong name lol) which is a town about 45 mins from calais apparantly... got a friend who is going there for a week and with a comp coming up he wants to fit in a couple of training days if he can...


Camblain-Châtelain is this the place...will have a look and see what i can find...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Cambrai is the place,1 hour from Calais...had a quick look,will pop on France forum(muscle) and ask there which will be the best bet..

Finish work this morning,ate, little rest and went to help my mate,making bales and stack more hay from another paddock around 450 bales,will finish tomorrow.

Only 5 mins from my place but was there just over 3 hours...something to eat then hour later trained legs.

Warm up then weights.

1 leg standing curl work set 30kg rest pause these...16-9-5 reps.

Front squats.

slowly building these back up... w-set 84kg-5 not to hard yet.

Squats.

80kg-10

100kg-8

110kg-6

120kg-10

Lunges 1 leg at a time very very wide 25 reps...

After that had my pasta herb cheese and 2 chicken.b....washed down with Kusterbier avec limonade(half and half)panache

Now thinking what to have maybe some peanut butter and toast and ice cream....got to try and lose these abs some how.. :whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks Nogger me old chum... just found out its a place called Camiers he is going to... he has a comp coming up (powerlifting) a few weeks later so is keen to get in a few training sessions while he is away... surprisingly his mrs isnt so much lol...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice weekend sat night popped out to Camembert...night market and fireworks at 11.00 well just after...left the house at 10.00 at night,had a few ciders with friends then fireworks....must be getting old the f1ucking noise of them.

Sunday few hours gardening then went to finish the hay...

Big muck day at stables,young lad came back this morning,so was very nice to have some help.

decided to train to night bit warm and tried this morning and also couple more meals in me.

Had a Pizza,couple bag of crisps and ice cream...then 2 hours later real burgers and haricots vert,courgettes,epinards,pois and some cream..work and then train.

Chest.

decl bb.

incl bb.

back.

BB row keep in the 8 rep range went up to 94kg.

dead between shin and knees.

keep in 5 rep range up to 134kg drop 24kg off 110kg-9.

Then had chips,2 chicken b.and haricots vert,courgettes,epinards,pois and some cream...and of cause some ice cream.

Watered veg garden(wife job but she gone to Paris to her mums)

Just going to have bowl of muesli...and bit of work on the roller for back before bed.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:lol: Complaining bout noisy fireworks,damn you are getting past it pal


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Got from work this morning and had .

Train tonight as the heat was bit of a knock out.

Shoulders.

Upright rows

work set 50kg-rest pause..14-9-5.

Then arms super setted these.

Con curl db and 1 arm push downs.

Standing db curls and seated french press.

Machine preacher curls 8 x 8(10 sec rest between.

lying ex..4 x 10(10 sec rest between.

Just eating lasagne and tuna,sweet corn and mayo..job done...Quick sh1t arm pic.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained today....As my son is back tomorrow but leaves again on Saturday for an other hoilday,so i don't wont to miss any time with him.

Legs nice and simple.

Warm up.

Leg ex

light around 6 or 7 sets nice pump and warm the knees up.

Squats.

30kg-20

60kg-12

80kg-10

100kg-10

120kg-7 (bar felt bit uneven.

130kg-12

Lying leg curl

2 work sets then 2x 20 reps partials to finish them off.

Off out round friends tonight, cooked whole chicken on the turning thing in oven this afternoon...ate half....just going to have the other leg now and ate whatever they make tonight...Vegetarians.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ooooh veges... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... say it aint so Nogger me ol chum... I would take my own meat


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope you have a good day with your lad mate :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

UP date.

So Saturday my boy left again for his second holiday just as i arrived from work...Quite hard seeing him go again so soon.

Trained chest and back Saturday afternoon.

Did db flyes around 5 sets before inc bb...boy am i still feeling it today.

Trained shoulders and arms today.

side raises and Hanging raises(rear delts) felt very good.

Super setted arms.

Preachers curls and seated french press around 5 sets.

Job done nice and simple....just an easy one today.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Legs trained.

warm up.

Leg ex and leg curls...few sets.

Front squats

40,60,70,80,90-2(should of been 86kg this time...felt a bit heavy.)dropped straight to 80kg-4.

Squats.

80kg-6

100kg-10(20sec rest...3 sets like this......and also control neg but push hard on the up.

Sldl.

80kg..12-7-5...10 to 15 sec rest between sets.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

130kg squats!! That's fooking awesome dude, well in. also a good weight on the sldl too :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

lee85 said:


> 130kg squats!! That's fooking awesome dude, well in. also a good weight on the sldl too :thumb:


Cheers lee...nice to see you back on. :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Up date.

Chest and back friday....1 exercise for each.....BB inc and BB rows.

Saturday legs.

Leg ex..light weight..50 reps..40kg-40...50kg-40 reps....nice little pump.

SQuats.

40kg-40

60kg-25

100kg-15

120kg-16

No direct hamstrings still sore from last time.

Today shoulders and back.

Seated bb shoulder press(no back rest)

30kg-30

50kg-17

64kg-rest pause..7-3

Back chins.

Bw-10,8

5kg-rest pause..10-5-3

2 sets bw 7-3.

Fall into this training 3 days on last week with my son coming home(didn't wont to train when he was here)so kept it very simple and short around 25 mins training(not including warm up)..really like it...not sure if it's good idea..Here a back pic a bit blurred not sure of the pose..i think it looks not to bad.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You're right bro, your back looks good! Nice squating there too  . Enjoy your father son time dude :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

going great mate, sorry not been here for a while, but I'm glad I am back and you've made fantastic progress, I am no stubbed and will be watching your progress closely now.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Up date.
> 
> Chest and back friday....1 exercise for each.....BB inc and BB rows.
> 
> ...


Back looking well pal and that is some serious squat session mate 120kg for 16 is awesome ,think a little work on the posing is needed before the stage beckons


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

lee85 said:


> You're right bro, your back looks good! Nice squating there too  . Enjoy your father son time dude :thumb:


Cheers lee.



strongmanmatt said:


> going great mate, sorry not been here for a while, but I'm glad I am back and you've made fantastic progress, I am no stubbed and will be watching your progress closely now.


Thank a lot matt....Been eating well for over a month,not missing any meals....That's been my biggest problem.



Rob68 said:


> Back looking well pal and that is some serious squat session mate 120kg for 16 is awesome ,think a little work on the posing is needed before the stage beckons


Don't worry i've got some moves me... :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Don't worry i've got some moves me... :lol:


Thats what im worried about mate :lol:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Chest and back.

Decl bb press.

30kg-50

50kg-30

70kg-15

90kg..restpause..6-3.

Short rest 70kg-11.

Rack deads.

40kg-15

80kg-15

110kg-10

140kg-7

80kg-15.

Great week so far..baking hot....Tennis and french bowls comp on at the Marie all week...So there's a few english with second homes here at the mow,so nice to catch up.

Also each night barbie or some thing else with entertainment...monday was a great night muti-cultural food night,was 8 different country's favourite food...Guess what England was? mind you did not touch the sides.

Not going to night,wife gone back to Paris to pick up son...Early night for me. :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Really does sound a great place to live where you are Nogger :thumbup1:

What was the English food as think recently curry was voted favourite food for some reason,im hoping it was beans on toast :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Really does sound a great place to live where you are Nogger :thumbup1:
> 
> What was the English food as think recently curry was voted favourite food for some reason,im hoping it was beans on toast :thumb:


Yes,that's what it was rob good old curry..

It is a really nice place and nice people...been very lucky to find a place like this......Also they are refusing any new builds so house price's are going up nicely around this area...Mines doubled it's price in 4 years..

Right been taking it easy this with training-son coming back and also started a new stable come shelter for my horse,have been doing this at night as the heat been to much getting in from work.

So arms and calves today and legs in morning.....Should be working this afternoon and sunday but been giving it off.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Up date.

trained arm and calves saturday but legs on sunday went out the window.

Funny one today,got in from work,ate little rest went to train legs...Sat on the leg ex,one set got up and said f1uck it.

Made some chicken curry and then went to work.....at work thought to myself maybe have a week....head saying train,body saying no.....Has been very hot for a while think it's just that feeling(temp hitting 34+ at weekend......would not like to be down the south at the mow).

Got back home and said come on you pussy,hit them legs...And it went a little bit like this.

Front squats.

30,40-10

60kg-5

70kg-2

80kg-2

92kg-1

Back squats(between parallel and 3/4).

80kg-5

100kg-5

120kg-5

140kg-5

150kg-5

100kg-20..easy got cramp in my little finger is why i stopped at 20..


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes the heat can sap energy ....

Shall be in the South of France for a week from the 25th so hope it's a bit cooler by then !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Up date.
> 
> trained arm and calves saturday but legs on sunday went out the window.
> 
> ...


Great going mate,was gonna give you grief as i was reading then saw the bit were you manned up and trained 

Thats the best reason ive seen so far stopping on the 100kg rep challenge :lol: but good going none the less mate,with me i just couldnt get my breath,think in a few weeks time i will have another crack at it :thumb:

Am pretty jealous of how hot it is over there the hotter the better for me,its been warm here for last few days so cant complain


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yes the heat can sap energy ....
> 
> Shall be in the South of France for a week from the 25th so hope it's a bit cooler by then !


As long there a pool or the sea close by will be perfect....On the weather they were saying trap warm air circling around France was pushing the temp up above normal.



Rob68 said:


> Great going mate,was gonna give you grief as i was reading then saw the bit were you manned up and trained
> 
> Thats the best reason ive seen so far stopping on the 100kg rep challenge :lol: but good going none the less mate,with me i just couldnt get my breath,think in a few weeks time i will have another crack at it :thumb:
> 
> Am pretty jealous of how hot it is over there the hotter the better for me,its been warm here for last few days so cant complain


I like being hot but not that close sweaty feeling....Reckon i can get between 30 and 40 reps for the 100kg as long as nothing else cramps up. :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

nice session bro :thumb: ...oh that cramp is a mofo!! hate the toe cramps during squats :cursing:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> As long there a pool or the sea close by will be perfect....On the weather they were saying trap warm air circling around France was pushing the temp up above normal.
> 
> I like being hot but not that close sweaty feeling....Reckon i can get between 30 and 40 reps for the 100kg as long as nothing else cramps up. :whistling:


Gotta be video`d mate you know the script :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Gotta be video`d mate you know the script :thumb:


x2...even i had too at one point...to my own future embarresment


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Bank holiday here today.....So few hours work this morning and pop back to feed tonight.

Trained shoulders and back.

Power cleans from waist.

b,30,40,50-8....had some pain down bicep and forearm for around 3 plus weeks so was feeling it doing these....was a little test just to see how it felt,so going to do ice treatment and visit a person who sorted my hip out just over a month ago....not bad just a pain in the sense.

Rear delt

bent over raises x 2 sets

1 set hanging raises 22kg-34 reps.

back

Not to wide pulldowns

20-20

40-20

60-14

64kg-rest pause..12-6-4

DB pullovers

12kg-20

22kg-20.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained chest and tri today.

Db flyes..5 sets

incl bb..Worked up to 80kg then 2 drop sets.

Tri

rope pushdowns and cgbp...4 sets.

1 arm pulldowns 2 pump out sets.

Little picture from the garden...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks forking amazing where you are bro!! Nice wee pose there, your triceps are definatly your best show for the arm dude :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Blue sky is a bit startling .... almost forgotten what it looks like


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Blue sky is a bit startling .... almost forgotten what it looks like


Thought you would have blue sky at the mow.....mind am sat here sweating just going for a cold shower,fan on in bedroom and try to see if i can sleep tonight......Down the south,i think S.west....been on the news again about the heat 40 degrees.....Should be thunder storms and rain coming tuesday...will cool it down a bit for us then.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

We've had torrential rain on and off these last few days in S W Scotland .....................


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Trained chest and tri today.
> 
> Db flyes..5 sets
> 
> ...


My eyes my eyes,jesus nogger your whiter than me :lol: all that sun and you aint got a tan,you need to sort that out pal :thumb:

Did you get the bloke to sort your arm out yet ?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> My eyes my eyes,jesus nogger your whiter than me :lol: all that sun and you aint got a tan,you need to sort that out pal :thumb:
> 
> Did you get the bloke to sort your arm out yet ?


Top has been good few time just lately...bright red now...prefer white myself. :lol:

Arm feels better at the mow and been busy with this and that to see him....but if it felt worst i would go for sure.

Young lad at work is on 2 weeks holiday,plus he's leaving end of October has he's been told would not be riding for the yard again.

Killer today at work and will be busy good few days this week,so am having a week or 2 off from training....also at home few things to do....so i was trying to sort out maybe train then or so on....But i like a routine and can't stand just going though the motions not having enough time to make it count.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah white might be a better look than lobster pink mate :laugh:

Enjoy the break pal youve been training consistently for a good while now anyway,youll come back better and with renewed focus i reckon :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Yeah white might be a better look than lobster pink mate :laugh:
> 
> Enjoy the break pal youve been training consistently for a good while now anyway,youll come back better and with renewed focus i reckon :thumb:


You are right mate,a few sighs the old body needs a little holiday.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Back, had a week back training.

Will not give legs two weeks off again...the pain i've been in 4 days of hell.

Training spilt.

Tuesday-legs

Wednesday-chest and shoulders.

Friday-back

Saturday-arms.

Unless work our something else happens this is how i will roll.

Going to do this bicep pose in the garden every 2 week..just for the change of the scenery(seasons)come sun,snow not rain...and for a laugh.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good pose Nog ... trying to think of something smart to say about the vapour trails ...


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

BBK said:


> Feel free to rep me


or not..


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Legs trained.second week.

Lying curls.

3 warm sets.

2 working sets

add 5kg more then 2 set of 20 reps partials.

Front squats.

3 warm up sets.

4 working sets.

Sldl

3 x sets.

Keeping in the 11 to 15 sets(working sets) for first 3 weeks,then 4 to 6 weeks add one more exercise and increase to 20 to 25 sets.

7 to 9 week work in the 8 to 10 sets but heavy as i can.....10 to 11 week, drown the weight..de-load type thing.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained soon as i arrived in from work...quick cafe.

Chest.

Db press and twist..3 x warm up sets.

Db press 3 work sets.

Inc bb 2 x 20 reps w.up sets.

3 working sets.

Shoulders.

3 high rep sets.. bent over rear delts.

2 sets hanging raise.

Seated 1 arm side raise 1 set non stop 15 reps x 3.

2 sets partials raises..22kg-20 reps.

Starting to get cooler in the morning now, but a nice sunny day.

Had to change training around as tomorrow after morning work need to drop some wood off and finish cutting someone hedge...So back training will be Saturday and arms Sunday at the moment.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Back trained Sat and arms today, nice and simple.

Super setted...Machine preacher curls and seated z-bar french press around 7 set,last set was a 3 rest pause.

Lovely hot weekend again...ate outside last night at 7 with my top off..still so hot....Morning are getting cooler am sure the weather will be changing soon.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

It's woolley jumpers up here now!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> It's woolley jumpers up here now!


Last week it was cold in the morning then around 11 the sun would burned though the clouds.

Friday night went cool and lit the wood burner...but went a bit to hot in the house.....Been chopping wood today getting ready.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes the temperature drops here at night now... and the fire goes on!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yes the temperature drops here at night now... and the fire goes on!


Not in my house, the wife can wear a hat, and if shes still cold then maybe the fire. I need steaks and they dont come cheap ;-D


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Not in my house, the wife can wear a hat, and if shes still cold then maybe the fire. I need steaks and they dont come cheap ;-D


You mean you don't give her a warming cuddle? :w00t: :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nogger said:


> Back trained Sat and arms today, nice and simple.
> 
> Super setted...Machine preacher curls and seated z-bar french press around 7 set,last set was a 3 rest pause.
> 
> Lovely hot weekend again...ate outside last night at 7 with my top off..still so hot....Morning are getting cooler am sure the weather will be changing soon.


you're not making any friends here you know.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Wood burner on anything below 21 degrees....outside working don't give a sh1t how cold it is....Like to keep my wife warm and happy and that stops her moaning at me...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

chilli said:


> you're not making any friends here you know.


The French don't like me either.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just catching up pal,avi looks good but get a tan please or stick some creasote on or something ,my eyes my eyes :lol:

Seems like alls ok with you mate and your training is going well :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Just catching up pal,avi looks good but get a tan please or stick some creasote on or something ,my eyes my eyes :lol:
> 
> Seems like alls ok with you mate and your training is going well :thumbup1:


Sun light seems to reflect off my body...Wife has just finished varnishing the shutters nice and dark..might stick some of that on.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Sun light seems to reflect off my body...Wife has just finished varnishing the shutters nice and dark..might stick some of that on.


Pics if you do mate :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nogger said:


> Wood burner on anything below 21 degrees....outside working don't give a sh1t how cold it is....Like to keep my wife warm and happy and that stops her moaning at me...


how the hell do you stop her moaning, even with the fire on and her warming up its "its not going fast enough" or "you didnt start it right" or "why are you sticking me there with that"


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Legs trained yesterday all good but had one of them can't be ****d days.

All good today chest and shoulders trained and went a little bit like this...

Db press twist 3 warm up sets.

Db press 3 working sets.

Incl bb 3 working set..last one drop set.

Shoulders.

Side raises..6kg-25,22...all rep went above head height.

Partials db raises.16kg-20

20kg-20

Wide grip upright rows.

30kg-15

40kg-15

44kg-15.

Cold this morning but sunny now..wife and son gone for little walk so time for a nap.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Cold and sunny here !

Ah the joys of an afternoon snooze !


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Cold and sunny here !
> 
> Ah the joys of an afternoon snooze !


I put Time team on TV and soon nod off..

Put the wood burner on when i left home for work at five...it was like a sauna when i got back...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ey up nogger hope alls well pal :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Ey up nogger hope alls well pal :thumbup1:


Not to bad mate.

Trained few times last week not as much as i would like....Rained like mad last week got soaking good few times....Friday felt the throat getting sore....Then wedding at Paris in the weekend....Woke up Monday felt like crap...Not sure how i managed to get my work done.

So here we are today feeling better still coughing...back training tomorrow.

- - - Updated - - -



Rob68 said:


> Ey up nogger hope alls well pal :thumbup1:


Not to bad mate.

Trained few times last week not as much as i would like....Rained like mad last week got soaking good few times....Friday felt the throat getting sore....Then wedding at Paris in the weekend....Woke up Monday felt like crap...Not sure how i managed to get my work done.

So here we are today feeling better still coughing...back training tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Loads of coughs and sneezes going about at the moment! and the weather doesn't help! Still good to hear you are back on the road to recovery ... enough to get back training anyway


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained chest,shoulders and tri yesterday just.....Got home from work felt good little lay down before training then coughing attack for 30 odd mins.

So trained at night after work went well.

Today just waking up at 5.30 this morning it was p1ssing it down outside(not looking forward to work)...Arrived at work young lad was drinking cafe(strange) said the trainer popped his head out this morning and said am ill, going back to bed i go(soft ass).

Nice easy morning.

Trained legs.

Lying leg curl.

5 sets, last set to failure then pushed out partials.

squats.

60,80..warm up.

100-8

120-8

130kg-8.

then front squats light 20 reps.

Sldl..40,60,70kg-11 started to get too light headed so job done......felt good.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunday training.

Chest and back.

Db press twist..3 x warm up.

Incl bb....1 working set rest pause x 3.

back.

pulldowns

1 working set rest pause x 3.

Today legs.

lying leg curl.

4 warm up sets.

1 working set rest pause x 3.

Front squats.

1 working set.

Back squats.

90kg-20 reps to finish.

Had a puncture on the way to work...had to wait till it got a bit lighter to change it......3 in the last few months.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hate the dark mornings ... just want to stay curled up under my duvet


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Shoulders and arms.

Seated bb press(no back rest.

working set..60kg-9 dropped to 50kg-2 rest pause.

Wide grip upright rows...50kg-14

Preacher curl...1 working set.

Standing db curl..18kg-12

seated french press...2 x rest pause.

push downs...4 sets then 1 working set.

Biceps pose garden...cloudy around 18.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

some good bicep there mate


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> some good bicep there mate


Cheers Sambuca. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice pic mate... shame about the bloke in the foreground  x


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> nice pic mate... shame about the bloke in the foreground  x


Ha ha there always one.:laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The weather turning over there yet mate ?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> The weather turning over there yet mate ?


Slowly is mate....still to warm to wear a coat at work yet, even though it's been raining non stop for a week...been that close feeling..but looking at the weather this weekend going to be cold.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Slowly is mate....still to warm to wear a coat at work yet, even though it's been raining non stop for a week...been that close feeling..but looking at the weather this weekend going to be cold.


We've had frosts every morning this week so far ... had to scrape the ice of the car....


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> We've had frosts every morning this week so far ... had to scrape the ice of the car....


Not looking forward to this.....Had the wood burner on last few days just at night..just to keep the bedrooms warm...Not tonight too warm 22 to 23 in the house...Wife said tonight when i got in from work,don't put that wood burner on it's to hot...Won't be long before it's no full time..the joys.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained chest and back Saturday.

Sunday was my day off from work but we had 2 horses running in the same race,so asked me if take one....One finished 4 and mine was last.

Trained legs today.

Leg ex 60kg-rest pause x 2 then dropped to 40kg-many as i could.

Squats

132kg-10

Front squats.

60kg-pause at the bottom 9 or some reps.

lying leg curl..1 working set then partials to kill then.

SLDL.

60kg-for the feel.

80kg-11...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained chest and back yesterday.

Db press twist x3 warm up.

Incl bb press.

back.

WGPD

BB rows.

BB shrugs.

Lighting and raining this morning another nice dry day at work again...not.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Trained chest and back yesterday.
> 
> Db press twist x3 warm up.
> 
> ...


What is WGPD ?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> What is WGPD ?


Wide grip pull down....But i don't go to wide.

Well flooded at work,so easy morning finished 11.00....Sometimes rain has it's pluses....Off for a old man nap.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Wide grip pull down....But i don't go to wide.
> 
> Well flooded at work,so easy morning finished 11.00....Sometimes rain has it's pluses....Off for a old man nap.


Ah I always have a nap after lunch  ...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Ah I always have a nap after lunch  ...


Me too....usually when i come home from work or after training..Good old power nap....Beef casserole cooking slowly on the wood stove for tomorrow,have friends coming round,saves me cooking then...more time for drinking.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

legs today.

Leg ex..62kg-rest pause x2-21 reps

Front squats.

bar,40,60,80,90kg-3...Dropped down to back squat 60kg-20(pause at bottom).

Lying leg curl.rest pause x3..and partials to kill them.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained after work at 1.00.

Shoulders and arms.

Seated bb press.

66kg-2 dropped to 50kg-15.

Wide grip upright rows.

52kg-2 rest pause=22 reps.

both up in weight.

Biceps.

Machine preacher curls.

2 rest pause...up 2 kg in weight..targets hit.

triceps.

lying ex(on bench starting with bar behind head ,hands touching bench..each rep the same.

bar + 14kg 3xrest pause=31 reps...like to keep the reps high on these...pumped to hell.

Training and eating going very well...around 2 months eating every meal(no days like,miss a meal or 2 then saying to myself will make up for it the next day....never happens.

No protein powders or anything for just over 3 months, just good old food...plus am a tight ass....... no bad stomach since.

Legs are growing again,really starting to be happy how they look.....

Back and traps needs more thickness,width not to bad but more is always better.

Arms very happy biceps starting to get a nice shape to them....

chest going just fine.

Well that my little update.....weather been foggy and sunny in the afternoon.

Had 3 horses run today...no places or winners.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Were the shakes not agreeing with you mate ?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

were the shakes that gave you dodgy belly containing soy mate?? for me thats a killer... also if you try a few diff kinds you may find that one in particular works wonders... used to get really bad belly but since using one particular brand its been plain sailing (tbh there are a few different brands that work well for me, I say brands but dont mean commercial simply diff suppliers)...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Were the shakes not agreeing with you mate ?





Greyphantom said:


> were the shakes that gave you dodgy belly containing soy mate?? for me thats a killer... also if you try a few diff kinds you may find that one in particular works wonders... used to get really bad belly but since using one particular brand its been plain sailing (tbh there are a few different brands that work well for me, I say brands but dont mean commercial simply diff suppliers)...


Basically this week having a little think,not been farting so much bad gaz,bloatedness,and the feeling that i need to get to the bog very quickly....So put 1 and 2 together, not been having whey or protein blends powders for over 3 months and feel great in that area.

There are some things that can set my stomach off....Milk and oats first thing in the morning, bad for me....Water and oats morning no problem...Drink pint of milk later in the day no problem even with oats no problem.....

Protein shakes are good when in a hurry,working away hours at a time.....There so many to pick from these day,head spins just looking but found that i don't need them just think that i do.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Well what a day snowing this morning at work....from 21 degrees on tuesday to 3 degrees today,really felt it...Nice to get back home,so cold.

Trained chest and back.

Wide grip incl bb.

30kg-20

40kg-15

60kg-10

70kg-4

74kg-4

78kg-4

80kg-7....Lot of sets for me..just 30 seconds rest between sets accept last 2..

Not done these for a while so steady eddy away.

Rack chins.

Bw,5k,10kg-15....Another exercise not done for a while,putting it back in the mix.

Deads D.Yates style.

40,60,80,100kg-15...same with this.

BB shrugs....All 8 reps....1 to 7th reps hold at top for count of 3 then number 8 rep hold for a count of 10..

60,80,84kg..8....Up in weight since last time 4kg....Not to heavy yet but boy could i feel it...

Wood burners knocking some heat out,my little boy gone on his 2 weeks hols with grandma today....Wife just rang and said stick some champagne in fridge,am going to ride the f1ucking sh1t out of you tonight when i get back.....Well that's what it sounded like in my head....Better go for a nap.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Well what a day snowing this morning at work....from 21 degrees on tuesday to 3 degrees today,really felt it...Nice to get back home,so cold.
> 
> Trained chest and back.
> 
> ...


*
*

:lol: enjoy!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained legs today.

My lower back right side been a little bit of pain....Today at work never eased up.

Lots of warm up.

Squats.

bar

60kg-10

80kg-6

100kg-4

120kg-4

130kg-2

138kg-8.....Up 2kg since last time would of been 140kg but back just not quite right.

Aiming to get to 160kg for xmas.....174kg is my best for 4 reps.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

the mrs really said "hide the champagne I cant be fvcking bothered tonight" right... right... so I'M NOT the only one it happens to then


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> the mrs really said "hide the champagne I cant be fvcking bothered tonight" right... right... so I'M NOT the only one it happens to then


No,but after the champagne she said "i've got a headache now".. :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nogger said:


> No,but after the champagne she said "i've got a headache now".. :lol:


lmao... so your wife DOES know mine then


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> lmao... so your wife DOES know mine then


I've just used my xmas one up,have to wait to the New Year now.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained chest and back.

DB press twist 3xwarm up sets.

BB decl

40,60,70,80,90kg-6.....All good not done these for a while.

Back.

Pulldown type version

Rest paused these x3....hit the lats very well.

BB rows(d.yates)

60kg-12

70kg-8

80kg-8

86kg-12....up in weight so all good.

All good,have a new guy start work today as the jump jockey left(sad to see him go,great lad to work with)

New guy John Paul has a massive pair of thighs....He's carry a bit of fat but not overly...

Not had chance to talk to him really yet has it is a bank holiday today, so morning work was quick.


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

just spent a few hours reading through, good journal nogger consistant with good details of wo's and some good weight getting shifted. french life looks nice im off to poitou charantes for a couple weeks in a few hours. keep up the good work


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

winstan said:


> just spent a few hours reading through, good journal nogger consistant with good details of wo's and some good weight getting shifted. french life looks nice im off to poitou charantes for a couple weeks in a few hours. keep up the good work


Thanks mate.....My wife going to La Rochelle on monday for a week as our son is there staying with her mother and new husband who have just moved there...Also her brother runs a bar by the port.

My mum and her husband brought a house in parthenay....I really like all round the area....I will be going sometime soon.

Training update.

Saturday hamstrings.

Tuesday..Shoulders and arms....up 2kg again with seated bb press..68kg-2....will be going up half kilo or so next close to max.....Also up in weight preacher curls only 1kg but more reps.

Thursday legs.

leg ex warm up sets.

squats

60,80,100kg-5

120kg-4

140kg-4..120kg-5....100kg-11...drop set.

good up 2kg from last time,workout only took 22mins..Beat the weight from last time but felt bored and wanted to get finish fast..reason for only training for 22 mins(with warm up)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Avi is looking beter and better every time mate..

:thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Avi is looking beter and better every time mate..
> 
> :thumbup1:


Cheers for that Milky.....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Still need a tan though ****** 

Ey up pal just having quick catch up .hope alls going well with you nogger :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Still need a tan though ******
> 
> Ey up pal just having quick catch up .hope alls going well with you nogger :thumbup1:


All fine thanks Rob....Hope training and things are going well for you. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> All fine thanks Rob....Hope training and things are going well for you. :thumbup1:


Cheers pal good to hear alls well ... things ticking over nicely here mate :thumbup1:


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

nogger said:


> Thanks mate.....My wife going to La Rochelle on monday for a week as our son is there staying with her mother and new husband who have just moved there...Also her brother runs a bar by the port.
> 
> My mum and her husband brought a house in parthenay....I really like all round the area....I will be going sometime soon.
> 
> ...


i flew into la rochelle nice small no frills airport, was impressed muchly with the area of poitou charantes spent 2 weeks staying in a village of lezay lovely little place, much underated natural beauty must be a lovely life too live out there ;-) top work!! wheres the updates lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bon jour noggster! Hope you're still busting your balls and getting massive! :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

winstan said:


> i flew into la rochelle nice small no frills airport, was impressed muchly with the area of poitou charantes spent 2 weeks staying in a village of lezay lovely little place, much underated natural beauty must be a lovely life too live out there ;-) top work!! wheres the updates lol


Glad you had a nice time,wife and son came back Saturday....Updates coming..Had a power cut at home so had look for my password for here.



defdaz said:


> Bon jour noggster! Hope you're still busting your balls and getting massive! :thumb:


Am trying daz...Cheers.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Week training update.

Last Saturday.

Chest and back.

up 2kg on incl bb press...felt good.

Back..deads from mid-shins..140kg-3 then dropped to 100kg-10...Should be able to go up 2 to 5kg each week for while.

B.O.rows with the dead before went up to 86kg-16reps.

Tuesday...legs.

Leg ex and leg curls few non stop warm up sets.

Squats( between 3/4 and parallel.)...up 4kg..144kg-6....quick rest 100kg-20.

Thrusday...shoulders and back.

Standing bb press(only been doing seated,first for while with these.

30,40,50,54-2.

60kg-2

64kg-1

68kg-1

70kg-1-60kg-3-50kg-7...20 sec rest..6reps.

Back..rack chins..20kg working set rest paused these.

Yesterday.

Ham and calfs.

Standing 1 leg curl...3 sets each rep hold at top for count of 2.

Sldl

60kg-10

70kg-8

80kg-8

90kg-8

Lying ham curl..big set to kill them.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going on last weeks workouts nogger,increase on incl bb press by a couple of kg ... hope the winters not biting yet in the home gym ... still pretty mild over here and not a lot of rain or owt which is always a bonus :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going on last weeks workouts nogger,increase on incl bb press by a couple of kg ... hope the winters not biting yet in the home gym ... still pretty mild over here and not a lot of rain or owt which is always a bonus :thumbup1:


Cheers Rob....Not been to cold lately...Only had ice once on car screen in the morning so far,but cold wind......About 2wks ago did feel very cold in the cave gym,had on long johns,track bottoms,vest,2 t-shirts,jumper and hoodie...i thought wont be long before training stops again.

Will try keep going this winter but very simple routine and quick.

How about you Rob how are the super supplements working,noticing big changes.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained for the first time this week....So busy but that's life.

Legs.

warm up..leg ex and leg curl...good mornings.

Squats( between 3/4 and parallel.)144kg-6 last time.

60kg-5

80kg-5

100kg-2

120kg-2

140kg-2

150kg-6..not going to lie,this did feel hard for me,after 2nd rep head was saying that will do....but 6kg up.

rest

110kg-20reps....legs were on fire but felt good.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great squatting pal for the 150 x 6 but even more impressed with the 110 x 20 thats some going mate ...think i may have to give that a try again soon .... your legs will be in bits over the next couple of days,mine are just recovering from monday lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Great squatting pal for the 150 x 6 but even more impressed with the 110 x 20 thats some going mate ...think i may have to give that a try again soon .... your legs will be in bits over the next couple of days,mine are just recovering from monday lol


The 110kg felt easy for the first 8 after the 150kg...then it kick in,got to 18 was killing by then.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Up date..

Saturday..chest and back.

Chest.

Db press twist 3 sets.

incl bb up 2kg...86kg.

Body weight dips 3 sets 14,14,12...

Then incl bb 70kg rest pause x3..felt hard after the dips..but boy the chest has had a nice feel for 4 days.

back.

seated wide pulldowns(with feet up on bench).

Deads from mid shins.

150kg..10kg up...

130kg-6.... felt these.

Today shoulders and arms(not trained arm directly for 21 days)

Seated bb press(no back rest..from nose level to lock out.

30,40,50,64-2..70kg-2..new pb then dropped to 60kg-6 15sec rest 4reps..then drop to 50kg-8 last 2 were red lights but still went up.

Biceps.

machine preacher curls high reps 4 set.

z-bar....

bar+..20,30,40kg-5 drop to 30kg then to 20kg+bar..11reps.

Triceps. simple.

Seated db ex non stop sets till 6 reps was hard.

Too cold and wet for garden pose today....

All good legs Thrusday..bring on the wall.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

All going well pal :thumb:

Such tarts you frenchies :whistling: ... to cold to pose outside :lol:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> All going well pal :thumb:
> 
> Such tarts you frenchies :whistling: ... to cold to pose outside :lol:


Didn't wont to get my hair wet...you know the feeling. :lol:

First time i been cold at work,could not get warm...that damp feeling.

Anyway Rob when are you updating your journal or have i missed it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Didn't wont to get my hair wet...you know the feeling. :lol:
> 
> First time i been cold at work,could not get warm...that damp feeling.
> 
> Anyway Rob when are you updating your journal or have i missed it.


Gets raw here after lunch, so if I need to do anything outside, I do it mid morning !


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Gets raw here after lunch, so if I need to do anything outside, I do it mid morning !


Had been blowing a gale last 4 days...now rain and cold...Just had my winter tyres put on car,getting ready for it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The guns are looking good mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nogger said:


> Had been blowing a gale last 4 days...now rain and cold...Just had my winter tyres put on car,getting ready for it.


Winter tyres aren't really heard much of over here, probably because generally the weather isn't bad enough for long periods of time, I've bought a can of de-icer and that's about as far as it goes .... in the worst scenario I could always walk to the shops from where I am....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nogger said:


> Didn't wont to get my hair wet...you know the feeling. :lol:
> 
> First time i been cold at work,could not get warm...that damp feeling.
> 
> Anyway Rob when are you updating your journal or have i missed it.


No pal you havent missed it not updated it ... was gonna start updating last week but only trained once as have had a sh1ttty cold bit of a chest infection that i always seem to get round about this time of the year ... didnt eat for a few days was just sipping water all day and necking vitamins and paracetamols ,think its starting to fcuk off now though fingers crossed ... sleeping gone right up the wall ...kipping during the day ,awake at night etc ... fcuk all you can do really but wait for it to do one lol ... ive been that bored the last few days,i went and test drove a new-ish car today just to get out and get some fresh air ...was good fun...first time ive drove a vehicle since june 2011 ...ive not lost it :lol: :lol: nice car to very tempting to go back and buy it ... we will see :thumbup1:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> No pal you havent missed it not updated it ... was gonna start updating last week but only trained once as have had a sh1ttty cold bit of a chest infection that i always seem to get round about this time of the year ... didnt eat for a few days was just sipping water all day and necking vitamins and paracetamols ,think its starting to fcuk off now though fingers crossed ... sleeping gone right up the wall ...kipping during the day ,awake at night etc ... fcuk all you can do really but wait for it to do one lol ... ive been that bored the last few days,i went and test drove a new-ish car today just to get out and get some fresh air ...was good fun...first time ive drove a vehicle since june 2011 ...ive not lost it :lol: :lol: nice car to very tempting to go back and buy it ... we will see :thumbup1:


Nightmare time of year for colds and bugs....It the only time i take all sort of vits to keep things at bay.......What car was it...get it brought,then in summer pop over for a visit. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.thecarpeople.co.uk/find-a-car/car-details/volvo-c30-manchester-205535.htm

This was the car mate ... stunning car,but they do a white version which is even smarter ... 1.6 engine ... 65 mpg .. £30 a year road tax ... and for a diesel it doesnt half pack a punch ... But it would lose 3k of the price as soon as i drove it off the forecourt so have some thinking to do ...will keep looking for one around the 10k mark i think ...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained Hamstrings today..quick and fast.

Lying leg curl.

3 x sets...2 partials sets.

SLDL

60,70,80,91kg-9....up 1kg and reps were good.

2 sets lunges to failure...job done.

Coldest day today....last night 10.30 needed something from my car it was white as you like.

Not to bad with the cold in the training cave, just had very short rest between sets and warm up on leg curl for around 3 mins non stop nice and light and all together squeeze them Hams.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Brass Monkey weather here too ! frost has not lifted all day ...


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Brass Monkey weather here too ! frost has not lifted all day ...


Sun got out around 11.00 got rid of the frost but its gone cloudy and getting chilly again...Off back to work in half an hour.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained back sunday.

Chin x 3sets

Rack chins rest pause x 3

Db pullovers 3 sets.

BB rows..put some weight on these.

Today legs.

Warm up.

Squats.

60,70,80,100-1

120kg-1

140kg-1

152kg-5...up 2kg.

Then front squats couple sets...calf felt tight so stopped.

Leg ex.

40kg-set after set..around 10sec rest between sets..good pump to finish..

Still raining like mad...but was warm in the training cave,had a sweat on.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice workout pal :thumbup1:

Weathers dire here at the mo ,i had to go outside the gym today to get warm :thumbdown: :lol:

One minute its freezing cold next its p`ssing down cant win lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Cold and bleak here too ... snow still hasn't fully melted from the other day 

Good workout Noggs btw


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Cold and bleak here too ... snow still hasn't fully melted from the other day
> 
> Good workout Noggs btw


Cheers Mr G.....About 10 mins later after i typed that it turned to snow.lol...Way to wet to stick thank god.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Chest and biceps today.

Chest.

Db flyes.

Incl bb

dips

1 set x 3 turns....felt great not done three exercise in one go.

Biceps

Preacher curls

hammer curls.

1 set x 4 turns...on fire...biceps well pumped.

Great workout bit different...going to run something like this as its so cold in the training cave.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/204434-horse-riders.html#post3721158

Thread for you mate ...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Best wishes Nogger :thumb:


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Dieu! J'aime les filles françaises.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Christmas has passed and into the New year we travel.

Had great time going to England,first time since 4 years.

Had around 10 days off training did bits this week.

Finished work around 12.00 and popped in the Marie on the way home(drinks for New year)tried not to drink as wanted to train legs so just had couple glasses of champagne.

Got home then had weight gain drink and trained hour later.

As with the New year comes a new plan.

Just two exercises...starting off easy and finding my way.

Legs.

F.BB squats.

30kg-10

40-8

50-6

60-3

60-2,2,2,2,2,2.

Bb squats.

90kg-4

100kg-2,2,2,2,2,2.

F.barbell squats.

40kg-6,4,4,3,3,3.

Bb squats.

50kg-20.

F.squats

30-12.

Short rests taken between sets as weight is low,once they go up the fun begins.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

That looks very intense especially when the weight gets a bit heavier !

Happy New Year btw


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> That looks very intense especially when the weight gets a bit heavier !
> 
> Happy New Year btw


Cheers Mr G.

Had to cut a little short to as the wife needed to go into town...legs are cramping a bit now.

Even dusted the petrol heated ready,not going to stop this winter.

Not high reps but lots of sets.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Well plan was this morning wake at 8 weight gain drink back to bed an hour then train......Woke at 9 then bacon sandwich weight gain drink then trained back at 10.30.

Two exercises BB rows and dead lift from mid shins.

Bb rows.

30-8

40-8

60-8

80-6

90-3,2,2,2,2,2.

Deads from shins.

60-8

80-8

100-4

120-3,2,2,2,2,2.

Bb rows

80kg-6,4,4,3,3.

Deads

100-6,4,4,3,3.

80-12

Bb rows.

60-12.

Very good...Had to cut load of wood couple of hours later..did not need that,back little bit tender and legs are very sore now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You cant beat a bit of pain mate, makes us realise we did it right !


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained shoulders in from work today.

Seated Bb press(no back rest)

30-8

40-8

50-6

60-3,2,2,2,2,2,2,2.

50kg-6,5,5,4,4.

40-12.

Nice and steady..


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

pain is weakness leaving the body  and it maketh the strongest man humble


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Training update.

Friday..chest,back,biceps and tried.

First time trained arms in a month.

Today legs.

Front squats.

B,30.40-8.

60-6

70-3,3,3,3.

Somersault squats.

30-10,9,10....first time a long time done these.

Leg ex and squats super settled.

Leg ex

30kg-20,20.

+

Squat(ass low)

60kg-10,10.....straight back to Leg ex with each rep hold for count of 5....till failure.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what are somersault squats Nogger?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

chilli said:


> what are somersault squats Nogger?


Their a video on page 4 mate...can't remember how to load it...Rob did last time for me.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunday.

Trained shoulders

Side raises straight arm.5 sets.

Front raises.4 sets

Bent over rear 4 set and 2 sets of hanging raises.

Then did some wrist curls.

Then in afternoon collected some wood from the places me and my mate have been working topping tress.

Back home cafe then feed my horse which he was in his paddock,15 mins later went out to feed him and he was standing in the front garden cheeky git....so got his feed to have him follow me back to his paddock but I had to go down a steep hill of which I had to get a move on as he would not be able to slow down following me.......Will I went flying up in the air and smack hard on my lower back..lying there thought am in pain then it just passed and felt OK.(feeling it bit today).

Dead lift and some hamstring later today.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Dead lift from mid shins

40,60,80-8

100kg-4

120-2

130-2

140-1

150-1

154kg-2

120kg-10

Standing 1 leg curl

15-15

20-12

25kg-15

Sldl

90kg-12

90kg-10

Think that was it...very good.

Having weight gain drink then back to work....should be snowing so they say,just raining but very cold.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Just gearing up for my afternoon shake ... 

The gritters are on the roads here, so it's going to be a cold one tonight I think!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Just gearing up for my afternoon shake ...
> 
> The gritters are on the roads here, so it's going to be a cold one tonight I think!


We've got a few day coming now,lucky not as cold as they said it was going to be last week.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Trained chest,biceps and calves

Went well just going for lay down before going back to work.

Run out of weight gain but can't be assed driving just over an hour round trip..just don't have the time at the moment.

Will have to order of internet I suppose.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ehat weight gainer do you use?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

One I buy because it's the only one they sell is called aptonia weight gain 1.5 kg for 18 euros.

But I prefer CNS pro mass think that what's it called.

Aptonia has 150 cals each scoop(40 grams)so I use 3 and 500ml of whole milk and 2 tbspoon of olive oil.good few cals then.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Legs trained today.

Leg ex

Somersault squats

Front squats

Back squats.

Just light workout took some videos as well will try and load up.


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Read this thread before and its good to see updates good on you and i wish you well


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wish l could squat you know, l really need to sort my stretching out.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Back squat light will put front and somersault squat on after it this works OK.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks good Nog you are going nice and deep on them !


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

Great technique on the squats mate.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Well didn't work left the private setting on.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

woot! said:


> Great technique on the squats mate.


Cheers mate.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

montytom said:


> Read this thread before and its good to see updates good on you and i wish you well


Thanks for that mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good front squats too!


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

squats look good mate deads are heavy too keep it up


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

winstan said:


> squats look good mate deads are heavy too keep it up


Cheers Winston only light one today and trying my videoing skill..first time.


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

best thing ive found when on my own and no mirrors easy to check form towards the end of sets too, bet its chilly over there...........


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Somersault squat with barbell best on a smith machine but still works very well....takes the back out just quads.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh so those are somersault squats .... look interesting !


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

winstan said:


> best thing ive found when on my own and no mirrors easy to check form towards the end of sets too, bet its chilly over there...........


First time I've video myseft squatting...good to see what's going on....First time train at home without mirror from the gym felt very weird and hard not to see what your doing.

Is cold here below minus for a few days now and schools have closed after today..snow and freezing rain coming in morning.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Oh so those are somersault squats .... look interesting !


Knees need to be pain free for these so I've read some where but boy really hits hard.


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

they look crazy, fair might have a go at them over the weekend


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Was not going to train today but got home early because of the cold and snow so decided to train back.

Bb stop rows.

40,60,80,86kg.

92kg-2,2,2,2.

66kg-10,10.

DB shrugs.

12-20

22kg-16.

26kg-10,10,10,10,10.

Job done...petrol heated doing good job in training cave,still cold but not freezing.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Shoulders and triceps trained.

Trained in lounge this morning,put dumbbell by wood burner to heat...talk about freezing to touch.

Straight arm side raises.

Worked between 12 and 20 reps....5 sets.

Front raises around the same...all sets to failure.

Then tried to do seated one arm ex....but shoulders just to pumped so did lying down cross chest ex.

3 sets then a drop set followed by two rest pause sets.

Day off today so just keeping warm and eating...will go sledging with my son later.

Giving barbell shoulder press a rest for while and bench press barbell.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Today.

Hamstrings.

Lying curl.3 sets of 25 reps

Lying leg curl and sldl..3 sets between 10 and 15 reps.

Sldl..80-6,92-9.

Chest.

DB press twist 3 sets of 15 reps

Incl dB press 3 sets.12 reps.

High incl press.2 sets.10 reps.

Then a bit of calves work.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Back trained today.

Wide grip pulldowns(feet on bench ) and dead lifts below knees 3sets.

Partial Deads(below knees)

100kg-10

120-10

136-8

156-3

DB rows light...32kg-20,15..to finish.

Good workout.

There going to be some building at work..horse walk...small barn with 14 new boxes.

Which means there will be another three people employed.... Which can only be good news as I find working with the new guy who replaced the young lad....very hard going,he's one of them know it all,but knows f1uck all...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what work is it you do Nogger, if you don't mind me asking? Always sounds interesting.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what work is it you do Nogger, if you don't mind me asking? Always sounds interesting.


Fu*k me l wish people would stop changing ther names :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

You did it!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You did it!


Not me mate, down to admin that :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not me mate, down to admin that :lol:


I had to change mine. people kept confusing me with @Chillisi. While for me this is no bad thing, as he's in much better shape than me, I couldn't help but think it must have been a source of some irritation to him!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what work is it you do Nogger, if you don't mind me asking? Always sounds interesting.


Am working in a french horse racing stables.

Worked for Godolphin in newmarket then moved to France with them and met my now wife....then moved back to england with the job which finished 2 years later.

My wifes mom give us this land in france where we built the house we are living in now.

Worked on a Stud first here,which had 7 stallions(darly stallion)so did the breeding season for 5 years.

Its around 6 months about the 18 feb till July 18 i think the breeding time if i remember right and each stallion the good ones cover(sex) for 4 times a day for that time....And the good ones will have a month or 2 off then go to a different country where the breeding is at different times of the year.

Also did the yearling sales in august at deauville,Germany in September...back to deauville in october and december(mixed sales) and again in February.

But it was just to much work in the end...So this job came up back into horse racing and the work times were good,for me getting back into training.

Also started doing some work cutting trees and odd jobs for English over here as i have 4 and half hours break in the afternoon before i go back to work.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nogger said:


> Am working in a french horse racing stables.
> 
> Worked for Godolphin in newmarket then moved to France with them and met my now wife....then moved back to england with the job which finished 2 years later.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a really nice job mate.


----------

